#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Другие традиции с т.з. Тхеравады

## До

Ассаджи: "В традици Тхеравада первостепенную роль играют слова Будды и следование по его пути. Махаянские источники не считаются в данной традиции словами Будды. Больше того, как противоречащие учению Будды, они могут запутывать тех, кто стремится разобраться в словах Будды, будучи внешне очень похожими на его учение. Именно поэтому изложение точки зрения Махаяны нежелательно на форуме по Тхераваде."

1. Соответственно округлим "Махаянские источники не считаются в данной традиции словами Будды" до "Махаяна не учение Будды (с точки зрения данной традиции)". И вот вопрос:
Каково отношение Тхеравады к остальным (исторически первым, а затем и современным) школам буддизма - сарвастивады, махасангхиков, другие. Это тоже были не учения Будды, или было иное отношение?
2. Или может хотя источники и не признаются, но признается/признавалось таки сама школа/направление как вполне буддийское, как учение Будды хоть и с кривыми источниками (подходящее например как говорится иногда в М. для какого-то типа людей или являющееся этапом)?
(Первый раскол школ произошел как известно не из за источников.)

Хотелось бы прояснить этот вопрос. Эволюция отношения Т. к другим традициям.

А то обычно обращают внимание на то как "махаянцы" несправедливо "хинаянят" тхераваду, или на то что какдое учение подходит для различных типов людей (тоесть терпимое отношение), а вопрос отношения Т. к другим остается не прояснен.

----------

Калачандра (21.11.2008)

----------


## Ассаджи

> 1. Соответственно округлим "Махаянские источники не считаются в данной традиции словами Будды" до "Махаяна не учение Будды (с точки зрения данной традиции)".


Это слишком грубое округление.

С точки зрения Тхеравады, в палийском каноне сохранены слова Будды.

Для тех случаев, когда кто-либо утверждает, что слышал от Будды еще какие-либо слова, Будда рекомендовал применять "четыре великих отношения":




> Тогда Благословенный сказал: "Таким образом, о монахи, может говорить монах: "Из уст самого Благословенного я слышал, от него самого я выучил. Такова Дхамма, такова Виная, вот Учение Учителя". Слыша такое слово, сказанное монахом, никогда, о монахи, не восхваляйте сказавшего так, но и никогда не встречайте его слова хулой или порицанием. Без хвалы, без порицания, но внимательно пусть будет изучено каждое слово и каждый слог, -- и тогда возьмите писание и сличите сказанное с Суттами и сверьте с правилами Винаи. И если те слова не согласны с Суттами, если не совпадают они с правилами Винаи, вы примите такое решение: "Верно, -- это не слово Благословенного и ошибочно понято оно тем монахом". И тогда, монахи, вы отбросьте то слово. Если же, монахи, оно согласно с Суттами, и совпадает с правилами Винаи, вы примите такое решение: "Верно, -- это слово Благословенного и истинно оно понято тем монахом". Таким образом, монахи, придерживайтесь первого великого отношения.
> 
> Потом монахи, может сказать некто: "В таком-то месте есть община учеников, со старейшинами, руководителями. Из уст самой общины я слышал, от нее самой узнал. Такова Дхамма, такова Виная, вот Учение Учителя". И слово, сказанное им, вы не встречайте ни хвалою, ни порицанием. Без хвалы, без порицания, но внимательно пусть будет изучено каждое слово и каждый слог, -- и тогда возьмите писание и сличите сказанное с Суттами и сверьте с правилами Винаи. И если те слова не согласны с Суттами, если не совпадают они с правилами Винаи, вы примите такое решение: "Верно, -- это не слово Благословенного и ошибочно понято оно той общиной". И тогда монахи, вы отбросьте то слово. Если же, монахи, оно согласно с Суттами, и совпадает с правилами Винаи, вы примите такое решение: "Верно, -- это слово Благословенного и истинно оно понято той общиной". Таким образом, монахи, придерживайтесь второго великого отношения.
> 
> Потом, монахи, может сказать некто: "Там-то проживают старейшины, глубокие мудрецы, блюдущие веру, как гласит предание, сведущие в Дхамме и в правилах Винаи. Из уст тех старейшин я слышал, от них узнал. Такова Дхамма, такова Виная, вот Учение Учителя". Монахи, услышав те слова, никогда не восхваляйте, никогда не порицайте сказавшего. Нет, без хвалы, без порицания, но внимательно пусть будет изучено каждое слово и каждый слог, -- и тогда возьмите писание и сличите сказанное с Суттами и сверьте с правилами Винаи. И если те слова не согласны с Суттами, если не совпадают они с правилами Винаи, вы примите такое решение: "Верно, -- это не слово Благословенного и ошибочно понято оно старейшинами". И тогда, монахи, вы отбросьте то слово. Если же, монахи, оно согласно с Суттами, и совпадает с правилами Винаи, вы примите такое решение: "Верно, -- это слово Благословенного и истинно оно понято старейшинами". Таким образом, монахи, придерживайтесь третьего великого отношения.
> 
> Потом, монахи, может сказать некто: "Там-то проживает старейшина, созревший в мудрости, блюдущий веру, как гласит предание, сведущий в Дхамме и в правилах Винаи. Из уст самого старейшины я слышал, от него узнал. Такова Дхамма, такова Виная, вот Учение Учителя". И такое слово, монахи, не подобает встречать ни хвалою, ни порицанием. Ни восхваляя, ни порицая, но внимательно пусть будет изучено каждое слово и каждый слог, -- и тогда возьмите писание и сличите сказанное с Суттами и сверьте с правилами Винаи. И если те слова не согласны с Суттами, если не совпадают они с правилами Винаи, вы примите такое решение: "Верно, -- это не слово Благословенного и ошибочно понято оно тем старейшиной". И тогда, монахи, вы отбросьте то слово. Если же, монахи, оно согласно с Суттами, и совпадает с правилами Винаи, вы примите такое решение: "Верно, -- это слово Благословенного и истинно оно понято тем старейшиной". Таким образом, монахи, придерживайтесь четвертого великого отношения.


http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn16.htm#_Toc42753358

Если пронализировать таким образом махаянские источники, то окажется, что они частично соотвествуют Суттам и Винае, а частично нет.




> Каково отношение Тхеравады к остальным (исторически первым, а затем и современным) школам буддизма - сарвастивады, махасангхиков, другие. Это тоже были не учения Будды, или было иное отношение?


Тхеравада, как исторически первая традиция, не имеет фиксированного отношения к возникшим позже школам.
С её точки зрения, некоторые положения учений этих школ соответствуют словам Будды, а некоторые нет.

Вместе с тем не стоит забывать о том, что главное здесь не буква писаний, а их воплощение в жизни. В конечном счете важнее всего развитие умственных качеств человека, от сострадания до мудрости.

На уровне личных контактов отношения бывают разные - от непримиримой злости до глубокой дружбы.




> 2. Или может хотя источники и не признаются, но признается/признавалось таки сама школа/направление как вполне буддийское, как учение Будды хоть и с кривыми источниками (подходящее например как говорится иногда в М. для какого-то типа людей или являющееся этапом)?


Такого нет.




> Первый раскол школ произошел как известно не из за источников.


Как раз из-за источников, а именно Винаи. Еще при жизни Будды монахи запоминали его проповеди, и передавали их для запоминания другим. Уже в суттах упоминается систематизация учения Будды по девяти разделам (navanga-buddhasaasana) -- sutta, geyya, veyyaakara.na, gathaa, udaana, itivuttaka, jaataka, abbhutadhamma, vedalla. На первом буддийском соборе все запомненные проповеди были собраны и заново систематизированы.

Первый "раскол" произошел в связи с тем, что некоторые из монахов не согласились с трактовкой дисциплинарных правил, и потребовали их небольшого послабления.

Здесь нужно сказать о том, что подобные "расколы" с послаблением дисциплинарных правил и неверной интерпретацией слов Будды происходили еще при жизни Будды, но тем не менее преодолевались благодаря усилиям Будды, и старших монахов - прежде всего Сарипутты и Моггаланы.

----------

Homa Brut (06.05.2009), Кайто Накамура (16.05.2017), Ната (18.11.2011)

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи_ 
> Это слишком грубое округление.
> 
> С точки зрения Тхеравады, в палийском каноне сохранены слова Будды.
> 
> Для тех случаев, когда кто-либо утверждает, что слышал от Будды еще какие-либо слова, Будда рекомендовал применять "четыре великих отношения":
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn16.htm#_Toc42753358
> 
> 
> Если пронализировать таким образом махаянские источники, то окажется, что они частично соотвествуют Суттам и Винае, а частично нет.


Так, но там анализируются не источники (не каноничность), а содержимое источников (в соответствии с каноном). Совсем другой смысл. Тоесть если найдена новая сутра то мы попадаем в двоякую ситуацию - если мы признаем, что это Сутра то она автоматически соответствует источникам если не признаем, то она должна соответствовать (а фактически лишь повторять) другой сутре.

Плюс, как и всякое сложная вещь она может иметь много интерпретаций, и соответственно для кого-то соответствует, для кого-то нет.
Так же нужо отличить не соответствие противоречия - когда в одном месте говорится одно, а в другом противоположное и не соответствие нового - когда в одном месте что-то говорится, а в другом на эту тему ничего нет.





> Тхеравада, как исторически первая традиция, не имеет фиксированного отношения к возникшим позже школам.
> С её точки зрения, некоторые положения учений этих школ соответствуют словам Будды, а некоторые нет.


Не может же так быть, что все монахи которые затем отделились в махасангхиков до отделения думали так как соответствует тхераваде, а потом одновременно изменили свое мнение и отделились. Естественно предположить, что их точка существовала на равных с противоположной, при отсутствии конфликта. Тоесть тхеравада до раздела, это совсем не та же тхеравада, что и после раздела.




> Вместе с тем не стоит забывать о том, что главное здесь не буква писаний, а их воплощение в жизни. В конечном счете важнее всего развитие умственных качеств человека, от сострадания до мудрости.
> 
> На уровне личных контактов отношения бывают разные - от непримиримой злости до глубокой дружбы.
> 
> 
> 
> Такого нет.





> Как раз из-за источников, а именно Винаи.


Нет не из за источников. Не из за того какой источник считать от Будды, а какой подделка или апокриф. Не из за подлинности. А из за, как вы и пишите дальше, интерпретаций, из за правил, из за "философских" вопросов.




> Первый "раскол" произошел в связи с тем, что некоторые из монахов не согласились с трактовкой дисциплинарных правил, и потребовали их небольшого послабления.
> 
> Здесь нужно сказать о том, что подобные "расколы" с послаблением дисциплинарных правил и неверной интерпретацией слов Будды происходили еще при жизни Будды, но тем не менее преодолевались благодаря усилиям Будды, и старших монахов - прежде всего Сарипутты и Моггаланы.


Как преодолевались "расколы" о послаблениях дисциплинарных правил Буддой?

----------


## Ассаджи

Первые недоразумения были связаны с группой монахов из Саваттхи (Chabaggiya bhikkhu). Будда был вынужден ввести в связи с их необузданным поведением около двадцати четырех дициплинарных правил. Насколько я помню, они были в конце концов исключены из Сангхи.

Расколом в полном смысле слова можно считать затею Девадатты. Сын дяди Будды по материнской линии, он пришел в Общину вместе с Анандой, Ануруддхой, и другими родственниками Будды. В последующий сезон дождей он приобрел сверхьестественные способности. Он некотрое время пользовался большим уважением в Общине, и в Типитаке сохранились сутты, где Будда упоминает его в числе одинадцати достойных хвалы. В Винае упоминается, что однажды Сарипутта ходил по Раджагахе, воспевая достоинства Девадатты.

Тем не менее примерно за восемь лет до Париниббаны Будды он начал плести интриги, завоевав доверие царя Аджатасатту. Он совершил несколько безупешных покушений на Будду.

Затем он попытался сделать обязательными пять аскетических правил. Однако Будда отказался сделать их обязательными. Обрадованный этим отказом, Девадатта увел из общины пятьсот недавно посвященных монахов из Весали, обвинив Будду в пристрастии к роскоши.

Будда послал Сарипутту с Моггаланой в Гаясису, чтобы вернуть заблуждающихся. Девадатта, считая, что они пришли присоединиться к нему, обрадовался и приветствовал их, несмотря на предостережение своего сообщника Кокалики. До поздней ночи он проповедовал монахам, и желая отдохнуть, попросил Сарипутту продолжить проповедь, а сам ушел спать. Сарипутта с Моггаланой в результате проповеди уговорили пятьсот монахов вернуться с ними. Кокалика разбудил Девадатту, ударив его по груди, и рассказал эту новость. После этого Девадатта серьезно заболел.

В конце жизни он пожелал увидеть Будду. Это ему не удалось, но в момент смерти он провозгласил, что принимает прибежище ни в ком ином, как в Будде.

http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal.../devadatta.htm

Сразу же после Париниббаны Будды один из монахов, Субхадда из Атумы, обрадовался тому, что теперь можно будет не так строго соблюдать дисциплинарные правила.

http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn16.htm#_Toc42753387
http://www.quangduc.net/English/hist...00years06.html

Видя такую тенденцию, Маха Кассапа решил зафиксировать учение Будды, и провести для этого первый буддийский собор.

Однако один из монахов, Пурана, отсутствовавший на соборе, отказался признать общее решение, сказал, что будет следовать собственному пониманию слов Будды, и потребовал введения в Винаю семи дополнительных правил. С его именем связано возникновение одной из первых отколовшихся школ - "Махищасака".  

Глубокий раскол произошел примерно в 349 году до н.э.. Для решения десяти вопросов послабления Винаи (можно ли монахам принимать золото и серебро, хранить соль в рожке, и т.д.), был созван второй буддийский собор в Весали. Большинство собравшихся решили не менять правила, однако многие (в основном из Центральной Индии), не согласились с таким решением, что в итоге привело к образованию Махасангхики.

http://watthai.net/bluws/ebud/ebdha214.htm
http://buddhism.kalachakranet.org/india.html

Противоречия также возникли в связи с пятью пунктами, выдвинутыми Махадевой и группой монахов из страны Ваджджи (Vajjiputta), в основном касающимися состояния архата. На первых буддийских соборах присутствовали исключительно архаты, однако последователи Махадевы протестовали против такого ограничения, и пригласили на свое собрание в Паталипутте более широкий круг участников. 

На мой взгляд, несоответствие пяти пунктов Махадевы суттам легко заметить.

Н основе того, что в Благородную Сангху включаются только Благородные личности (то есть от вступивших в поток до архатов), возникло распространенное заблуждение, что в Тхераваде Пробуждения могут достичь только монахи. 

Ко времени третьего собора, проведенного при поддержке императора Ашоки, возникло большое число разногласий. 500 спорных моментов были обсуждены и сведены в "Каттхаваттху" для опровержения неверных и прояснения верных взглядов. Около 60 тысяч нарушающих Винаю и искаженно понимающих Дхамму монахов были исключены из Общины.

http://dhamma.ru/dict/dict-I.htm#9




> То есть если найдена новая сутра то мы попадаем в двоякую ситуацию - если мы признаем, что это Сутра то она автоматически соответствует источникам если не признаем, то она должна соответствовать (а фактически лишь повторять) другой сутре.


В "четырех великих отношениях" нигде не говорится о повторении. Например, если читать Агамы махаянских канонов, то легко распознать в них стиль, язык, принципы и терминологию, характерные для слов Будды.

На мой взгляд, соответствует духу учения Будды и, например, "сутра из сорока двух частей":
http://drbavn.users.ixpres.com/42sectionssutra.htm
http://www.sacred-texts.com/journals/jras/os19-14.htm
http://www4.bayarea.net/~mtlee/42_1.htm 

Однако Будде приписывается неимоверное количество текстов, с совершенно разной терминологией, языком, и диаметрально противоположными утверждениями. Достаточно почитать, например, нью-эйджевскую литературу, где в уста Будды вкладываются всевозможные утверждения.

Палийский канон, напротив, стилистически и терминологически целостен, и практически непротиворечив.




> Плюс, как и всякое сложная вещь она может иметь много интерпретаций, и соответственно для кого-то соответствует, для кого-то нет.


Одно дело интерпретации тонкостей, а другое явные противоречия. Например, Буддой четко и недвусмысленно введены пять правил для мирян, в число которых входит воздержание от убийства и воздержание от алкоголя. Если кто-то без малейшего сожаления убивает насекомых и без зазрения совести употребляет алкоголь, то налицо противоречие.




> Так же нужо отличить не соответствие противоречия - когда в одном месте говорится одно, а в другом противоположное и не соответствие нового - когда в одном месте что-то говорится, а в другом на эту тему ничего нет.


Если на эту тему ничего нет, то и противоречия нет. В учении Будды нет ничего о принципах выращивания батата, но оно не противоречит принципам выращивания батата.




> Не может же так быть, что все монахи которые затем отделились в махасангхиков до отделения думали так как соответствует тхераваде, а потом одновременно изменили свое мнение и отделились.


Конечно, не одновременно. Такие разногласия возникали постепенно и закономерно. На мой взгляд, основная их причина -- стремление ослабить дисциплинарные правила и привлечь больше последователей среди мирян.




> Естественно предположить, что их точка существовала на равных с противоположной, при отсутствии конфликта. Тоесть тхеравада до раздела, это совсем не та же тхеравада, что и после раздела.


Смелое предположение. Однако оно опровергается хотя бы тем, что версии Винаи Тхеравады и Махасангхики большей частью совпадают. Это говорит о том, что в Тхераваде сохранен вариант, по меньшей мере очень близкий к исходному.




> Нет не из за источников. Не из за того какой источник считать от Будды, а какой подделка или апокриф. Не из за подлинности. А из за, как вы и пишите дальше, интерпретаций, из за правил, из за "философских" вопросов.


Первые разногласия возникли по поводу правил Винаи, введенных Буддой. Споры по сотериологическим вопросам начались позже.

----------

Homa Brut (06.05.2009), Кайто Накамура (16.05.2017)

----------


## До

Ассаджи: [...] разногласия возникали постепенно и закономерно. На мой взгляд, основная их причина -- стремление ослабить дисциплинарные правила и привлечь больше последователей среди мирян.

Кстати, ослабление правил вовсе не заведомо привлекательно, тот же пример Девадатты (а в современном мире Асахары) показывает, что многих может привлекать ужесточение правил..

Ассаджи: Если на эту тему ничего нет, то и противоречия нет. В учении Будды нет ничего о принципах выращивания батата, но оно не противоречит принципам выращивания батата.

Не о батате идет речь. А об углублении смысла, например, то что было не обьяснено или обьяснено поверхностно, в другой версии канона может быть объяснено глубже; какой-то мысли в одном каноне нет, а во втором есть. (Например Хуаянь вписывает взгляды других школ в свою систему как элементы. Такого в П. каноне нет, а в Аватамсака сутре должно быть.)
И вот вы пишите продолжая тему противоречий в канонах: "Одно дело интерпретации тонкостей, а другое явные противоречия. " И пример приводите где мерянин нарушает пять правил, но мы то говорим о источниках. Причем тут некий нарушающий мирянин. Ни в каком каноне не предписывается убивать без сожаления насекомых или без зазрения совести употреблять алкоголь. Где тут налицо противоречия в канонах?

а) Было бы интересно взглянуть на пример того как кто то предлагает послабление (естественно не для важных правил навроде отказа от убийства) и как Будда решает этот вопрос. б) И случаи, если были описаны, игнорирования правил, когда это не приносило вреда (ведь правила предписывались для защиты от какого-то вреда), как Будда решает такие нарушения? (Особенно интересно в связи с тем, что Будда в МПС разрешил сангхе отменять малые правила.) Если вам известны такие случаи, пожалуйста приведите.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Не о батате идет речь. А об углублении смысла, например, то что было не обьяснено или обьяснено поверхностно, в другой версии канона может быть объяснено глубже; какой-то мысли в одном каноне нет, а во втором есть. (Например Хуаянь вписывает взгляды других школ в свою систему как элементы. Такого в П. каноне нет, а в Аватамсака сутре должно быть.)


В буддизме Тхеравады умозрительные, метафизические взгляды не играют особой роли. Если же кто-то предлагает новые приемы практики в духе учения Будды, то я, например, рад испытать их на практике.




> Ни в каком каноне не предписывается убивать без сожаления насекомых или без зазрения совести употреблять алкоголь. Где тут налицо противоречия в канонах?


По-моему, отличия в дисциплинарных правилах, в частности, для мирян, описываемые в канонических источниках разных школ, настолько очевидно различаются, что я даже не хотел бы муссировать эту тему из уважения к религиозным чувствам. Даже такой менее чувствительный вопрос, как употребление мяса, вызывает горячие споры. Порой труднее найти в интерпретациях учения Будды что-то общее, чем различия.

Тем не менее этот форум посвящен именно общению разных направлений буддизма на основе того, что их объединяет.




> а) Было бы интересно взглянуть на пример того как кто то предлагает послабление (естественно не для важных правил навроде отказа от убийства) и как Будда решает этот вопрос. б) И случаи, если были описаны, игнорирования правил, когда это не приносило вреда (ведь правила предписывались для защиты от какого-то вреда), как Будда решает такие нарушения? (Особенно интересно в связи с тем, что Будда в МПС разрешил сангхе отменять малые правила.) Если вам известны такие случаи, пожалуйста приведите.


Возможно, Алексей ответит на эти вопросы, он лучше разбирается в Винае. Такие примеры и случаи были.

Скажите, а есть ли в махаянской Махапарнирвана сутре "четыре великих отношения"? Там ведь много параллельных мест с палийской Махапариниббана суттой.

----------


## Aleksey

Многие правила Винаи имели определённую историю формирования и многие в окончательной формулировке были смягчены. Скажем, существует правило, запрещающее монахам иметь лишние предметы одежды. В окончательной формулировке был отведён срок, в течении которого монах должен был определиться с лишним предметом одежды, скажем, отдать его другому монаху. Такие сроки были установлены в нескольких правилах.  Или скажем, в определённых условиях было сформулировано правило, что монах не должен купаться чаще чем раз в две недели. Однако по просьбе монахов были сделаны следующие исключения: это правило не действовало последние полтора месяца горячего сезона, первый месяц сезона дождей, два с половиной месяца жары, время лихорадки, время болезни, время работы, время нахождения в странствии, время ветра или дождя.  Аналогичных примеров можно привести достаточно много.
Послабления не касались серъёзных нарушений, скажем убийства, а также и некоторых менее важных правил - скажем, употребления алкоголя или принятия золота и серебра.
Случаи игнорирования правил, одобренных Буддой, я сейчас вспомнить не могу.  Возможно, они были, или скорее были случаи, когда создавалось впечатление нарушения правил, а Будда разъяснял, почему нарушения не было (скажем, монах действительно обладал сверхъестественными способностями, а другим монахам казалось, что он хвастает). В любом случае из этого вряд ли можно сделать какие-то далеко идущие выводы.
О духе и букве Винаи можно взглянуть маленькую сутту
http://www.ssu.samara.ru/~buddhist/t.../vajjiput.html
Кстати, Аватамсака - сутра есть в сети?

----------


## Ассаджи

Спасибо, Алексей.




> О духе и букве Винаи можно взглянуть маленькую сутту
> http://www.ssu.samara.ru/~buddhist/...a/vajjiput.html


Хорошая сутта. Кстати, если Вас интересует мое мнение по переводу, то adhisiila, adhicitta и adhipa~n~na означают высшие степени нравственности, сосредоточения и мудрости, практикумые монахами. 

http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...anavaggo-e.htm

Подробнее об этом можно прочитать в начале Вимуттимагги или Висуддхимагги.

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи_ 
> Скажите, а есть ли в махаянской Махапарнирвана сутре "четыре великих отношения"? Там ведь много параллельных мест с палийской Махапариниббана суттой.


Пока не могу сказать если там есть точно такие четыре отношения, но там есть много примеров отличения слов Мары от слов Будды.




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Aleksey_ 
> Кстати, Аватамсака - сутра есть в сети?


Нет, на сколько я знаю, есть только отрывки.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Пока не могу сказать если там есть точно такие четыре отношения, но там есть много примеров отличения слов Мары от слов Будды.


И есть что-то похожее на четыре отношения?

----------


## Aleksey

> Хорошая сутта.


Примерно о том же говорится в комментарии к 36 строфе Дхаммапады, но там ещё со здоровым чувством юмора и самоиронии. Насчёт переводов adhisiila и т. д. я постараюсь сверить и исправить.
Алексей

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи_ 
> *
> И есть что-то похожее на четыре отношения?*


Я не нашел такой формулы. Вот пример:

"If one says: 'The Tathagata gave explanations to each sutra and vinaya as many as the sands of the river Ganges, but our vinaya does not contain any such. There is none such. If there is to be, how is it that the Tathagata does not expound it in my vinaya? So, I cannot believe it'. If one so says, know that this person commits sin. The person may well say again: 'Such a sutra or vinaya I shall well uphold. Why? Because it becomes the cause of good law, to get satisfied, to desire little, to cut off illusions, and one gains wisdom and nirvana'. Any person who so says is no disciple of mine. If one says: 'The Tathagata gave us the vaipulya sutra so as to save beings'. Such a one is my true disciple. Any person who does not accept the vaipulya sutra is no disciple of mine. Such a one is not one who has become a priest because of the Buddhist teaching. Such a one is one wicked in mind and is none but the disciple of the tirthakas. Such sutras and vinayas as hereabove-said are what the Buddha gave. If things do not go as such, they are none but what the mara says. Any person who follows what the mara says is the kindred of the mara; one who follows what the Buddha says is a bodhisattva.

----------


## Ассаджи

Спасибо! Без комментариев.

----------


## Zom

Любопытная тема. Спасибо Ассаджи, узнал для себя кое-что новое.
А зачем её вообще подняли? Тут будет ....м.. ещё что-то?

----------


## Топпер

Вопрос всплывал неоднократно. И чтобы не муссировать в очередной раз проще прочитать старую тему.

----------


## Ersh

Ребят, в Махаянской Винае тоже мясо есть запрещено. Однако существует такое явление, как поедание мяса в т. ч. и монахами. И масса тому оправданий. В "реальной"  Тхераваде тоже существуют отступления от Винаи, в частности, мне попадались наставления о том, что тхеравадинский монах просто обязан съесть поднесенное ему мясо.
То же и про курение и про татуировки, и про разные другие случаи.
То ли мы этого не знаем, то ли делаем вид, что не знаем.
Той сутрической Махаяны, с которой тут так активно полемизируют, тоже не существует, как и той хинаяны.

----------


## Huandi

Думаю, самое главное удерживаться от паралогической формализации. Например, не создавать такие умственные конструкты: "раз этот текст не моей традиции, значит в нем содержится неверное знание", "раз мой учитель такого не говорил, значит это ложь" , "раз моя традиция считается этим учителем не самой высшей, значит и все что он говорит, есть искаженное знание", "раз это слово не на пали, а на санскрите (тибетском, китайском) то оно имеет другое значение" и т.п.

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.05.2017)

----------


## Ассаджи

> В "реальной"  Тхераваде тоже существуют отступления от Винаи, в частности, мне попадались наставления о том, что тхеравадинский монах просто обязан съесть поднесенное ему мясо.
> То же и про курение и про татуировки, и про разные другие случаи.
> То ли мы этого не знаем, то ли делаем вид, что не знаем.


В Винае Типитаки нет запрета на употребление мяса. Есть запрет на употребление мяса животного, убитого специально для монаха.

По курению и татуировкам нет прямых правил в Винае, поэтому к этому в разных монастырях относятся по-разному.




> Думаю, самое главное удерживаться от паралогической формализации. Например, не создавать такие умственные конструкты: "раз этот текст не моей традиции, значит в нем содержится неверное знание", "раз мой учитель такого не говорил, значит это ложь" , "раз моя традиция считается этим учителем не самой высшей, значит и все что он говорит, есть искаженное знание", "раз это слово не на пали, а на санскрите (тибетском, китайском) то оно имеет другое значение" и т.п.


С этим я согласен. Нужна открытость и непредубежденность в диалоге с людьми других взглядов.

----------


## Huandi

> Нужна открытость и непредубежденность в диалоге с людьми других взглядов.


Это было бы вообще идеально. Но я уже был бы счастлив, если бы не приходилось читать дискуссии, где оба оппонента основываются на паралогизмах  :Smilie: . (я не этот тред имею в виду)

----------


## Ersh

> Тогда Благословенный сказал: "Таким образом, о монахи, может говорить монах: "Из уст самого Благословенного я слышал, от него самого я выучил. Такова Дхамма, такова Виная, вот Учение Учителя". Слыша такое слово, сказанное монахом, никогда, о монахи, не восхваляйте сказавшего так, но и никогда не встречайте его слова хулой или порицанием. Без хвалы, без порицания, но внимательно пусть будет изучено каждое слово и каждый слог, -- и тогда возьмите писание и сличите сказанное с Суттами и сверьте с правилами Винаи. И если те слова не согласны с Суттами, если не совпадают они с правилами Винаи, вы примите такое решение: "Верно, -- это не слово Благословенного и ошибочно понято оно тем монахом". И тогда, монахи, вы отбросьте то слово. Если же, монахи, оно согласно с Суттами, и совпадает с правилами Винаи, вы примите такое решение: "Верно, -- это слово Благословенного и истинно оно понято тем монахом".


Я не совсем понял - когда Благословенный это говорил, сутты уже были записаны?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Я не совсем понял - когда Благословенный это говорил, сутты уже были записаны?


Вы, наверное, имеете в виду слова "возьмите писание". Я давно исправил этот перевод.

Anabhinanditvā appa.tikkositvā tāni padabyaсjanāni sādhuka.m uggahetvā sutte osāretabbāni, vinaye sandassetabbāni. 

Не восторгаясь и не порицая, хорошо изучив каждое слово и каждый слог, – следует сличить их с Суттами и сверить с правилами Винаи.

http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn16.htm#_Toc42753358

----------


## Ассаджи

> Можно вопрос для общего развития? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Затем он попытался сделать обязательными пять аскетических правил. Однако Будда отказался сделать их обязательными. Обрадованный этим отказом, Девадатта увел из общины пятьсот недавно посвященных монахов из Весали, обвинив Будду в пристрастии к роскоши.
> 			
> ...


1) Монахи должны всю жизнь обитать в лесу;
2) Они не должны принимать приглашений на трапезы, а полагаться только на еду, полученную как милостыню;
3) Они должны носить только одеяния из выброшенных тряпок, и не принимать одеяния от мирян;
4) Они должны обитать под кронами деревьев, а не под крышей;
5) Они должны полностью воздерживаться от рыбы и мяса.

----------


## Антон Николаев

Я с удовольствием прочитал разъяснения Ассаджи в этой теме, однако мне непонятно, почему такой разговор всё время съезжает на Винаю; среди нас нет или почти нет монахов, так что тонкости трактовки правил для монахов - это не животрепещущий вопрос.

Гораздо важнее вопросы веры, а про них мы почему-то не говорим. Например: мы, тхеравадины, не верим в Трикаю, мы не верим в Чистые Земли (точнее, верим, но не так, как в Махаяне), мы не верим в бардо (в узком значении этого слова, то есть в хождение души по мукам), и т.д.

----------

Дмитрий Балашов (27.10.2013)

----------


## Huandi

> Например: мы, тхеравадины, не верим в Трикаю, мы не верим в Чистые Земли (точнее, верим, но не так, как в Махаяне), мы не верим в бардо (в узком значении этого слова, то есть в хождение души по мукам), и т.д.


Если хотите об этом поговорить, то откройте отдельный тред. Иначе тут все уйдет в оффтопик, и тема традиционно будет закрыта.

----------


## Legba

Я сейчас плохой вешш скажу, да?
Мне не вполне ясен момент "4 отношений".
1. Четыре отношения провоцируют расколы. Поскольку оставляют право за группой "знатоков" определять, что соответствует Винае и Сутте, а что нет. Таким образом, могут возникнуть две равновлиятельные группы, имеющие противоположные мнения. Что мы и наблюдаем в историческом контексте.
2. При отсутствии двух групп "знатоков" в Канон можно включить практически все что угодно - достаточно, чтобы легитимизированная группа согласилась с аутентичностью включаемого. К примеру, некто утверждает, что обнаружил новую, ранее неизвестную Сутту. Если нынешняя Сангха (к примеру в Таиланде) решает, что все нормально, соответствует Винае и Сутте, такой текст может быть включен в Канон?

Возникает закономерный вопрос:
Что делает группу, дающую заключение о том, является ли тот или иной текст аутентичным, легитимной? Что дает нам право считать, что мнение этой группы о "соответствии Винае и Сутте" - актуально и безошибочно?
Победа в философском диспуте? Демонстрация сиддхи?
Непонятно....

----------


## Топпер

> 1. Четыре отношения провоцируют расколы. Поскольку оставляют право за группой "знатоков" определять, что соответствует Винае и Сутте, а что нет. Таким образом, могут возникнуть две равновлиятельные группы, имеющие противоположные мнения. Что мы и наблюдаем в историческом контексте.


Да, именно так и произошло.
Именно поэтому 500 Архатов на Первом Соборе не решились вносить изменения в Винаю.



> 2. При отсутствии двух групп "знатоков" в Канон можно включить практически все что угодно - достаточно, чтобы легитимизированная группа согласилась с аутентичностью включаемого. К примеру, некто утверждает, что обнаружил новую, ранее неизвестную Сутту. Если нынешняя Сангха (к примеру в Таиланде) решает, что все нормально, соответствует Винае и Сутте, такой текст может быть включен в Канон?


Хороший вопрос. 
На уровне тайской Сангхи не думаю, что это возможно. Нужно собирать всетхеравадинский собор.



> Что делает группу, дающую заключение о том, является ли тот или иной текст аутентичным, легитимной? Что дает нам право считать, что мнение этой группы о "соответствии Винае и Сутте" - актуально и безошибочно?
> Победа в философском диспуте? Демонстрация сиддхи?
> Непонятно....


Видимо всё вместе: линии передачи, образование, мнение подавляющего большенства реализованных монахов.
Но в реальности сейчас вряд ли кто-либо возьмётся дополнять Типитаку.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Видимо всё вместе: линии передачи, образование, мнение подавляющего большенства реализованных монахов.
> Но в реальности сейчас вряд ли кто-либо возьмётся дополнять Типитаку.


"Кто сторожит сторожей?"  :Cool: 
1. Линия передачи - в данном случае весьма сомнительная категория. За свою линию передачи каждый на себе рубаху порвет (причем не только буддисты всех мастей, но и хинду). Причем вне зависимости от степени ее мифологичности. Сомнительно...
2. Образование. Фактическое знание источников - ОК, это можно проверить. Наличие некого "сертификата" - все сводится опять-таки к наличию легитимной группы. Кроме того. Человек может знать хоть весь Канон на память - однако трактовать его по-своему (ср. Девадатта). 
3. Реализованные монахи? Что значит - реализованные? Опять в голову лезут сиддхи - но это не тот случай. Хинду такое отмочат, что мало не покажется. Диспутам можно научиться. Про образование - см. выше. И опять-таки кто подтверждает эту реализацию?

Таким образом, единственное несомненное, проверяемое качество - это большинство. Однако это большинство - в рамках чего? Индокитая? Всех буддиских регионов? Всего мира? В Индокитае доминирует Тхеравада, по буддиским регионам вцелом... Сложно сказать, видимо китайские-японские формы Махаяны. По широте распространения в мире, в последние годы, Тибетский буддизм. 

Сейчас дополнять Трипитаку - никто не возьмется, но ранее ее дополняли. Что говорит о _принципиальной_ возможности этого.

Как вообще можно говорить об аутентичности, если критерием ее является *мнение доминирующей социальной группы в рамках определенного региона*? Тем более, об аутентичности по отношению к социальным группам, не принадлежащим  к этому региону?

----------


## Ersh

> Вы, наверное, имеете в виду слова "возьмите писание". Я давно исправил этот перевод.
> 
> Anabhinanditvā appa.tikkositvā tāni padabyaсjanāni sādhuka.m uggahetvā sutte osāretabbāni, vinaye sandassetabbāni. 
> 
> Не восторгаясь и не порицая, хорошо изучив каждое слово и каждый слог, – следует сличить их с Суттами и сверить с правилами Винаи.
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn16.htm#_Toc42753358


Нет, я имел в виду общий мессадж послания - здесь Будда рекомендует свериться с Писанием, однако, насколько я могу судить, что Будда не оставил никакого Писания - то есть им лично зафиксированных в письменном виде проповедей, которые были записаны много позже. Соответственно, есть подозрение, что уже в изначальной Трипитаке были допущены некоторые приписки, такие, как этот отрывок, который с позиций логики, никак не может принадлежать Будде.
Ну и далее можно предположить, что Стхавиры просто не включили в Канон определенную группу текстов,

----------


## sergey

> Нет, я имел в виду общий мессадж послания - здесь Будда рекомендует свериться с Писанием, однако, насколько я могу судить, что Будда не оставил никакого Писания - то есть им лично зафиксированных в письменном виде проповедей, которые были записаны много позже.


Так Ассаджи ведь ответил, что там нет слова "Писание", это появилось в переводе. В тексте речь идет о суттах и винае. А сутты и виная были. Приведу еще раз исправленный Ассаджи перевод этой фразы:



> Не восторгаясь и не порицая, хорошо изучив каждое слово и каждый слог, – следует сличить их с Суттами и сверить с правилами Винаи.

----------


## Legba

> Так Ассаджи ведь ответил, что там нет слова "Писание", это появилось в переводе. В тексте речь идет о суттах и винае. А сутты и виная были.


В _записанном_ виде? Официальная версия гласит - что нет.



> хорошо изучив *каждое слово и каждый слог*,


Мне кажется, что данный пассаж указывает на наличие *текста*, сверяемого с винаей и суттой. Что уже странно. Согласитесь - при Благословенном никто не записывал не только Сутты. Даже Веды - базисный культурнообразующий текст, запишут еще не скоро. И вдруг речь о сличении *слогов* - что сделать в устной речи достаточно затруднительно.

----------


## sergey

Во-первых, по-моему в устной речи слоги сравнивать не сложнее, чем в письменной, если текст заучен наизусть. Напомню, что каждый ставший монахом, заучивал сутты наизусть, что сутты читались регулярно совместно и сверялись. Но это так, моя оценка сложности и простоты.

По-моему более существенно:
я посмотрел приведенный текст на пали. 
Anabhinanditvā appa.tikkositvā tāni padabyaсjanāni sādhuka.m uggahetvā sutte osāretabbāni, vinaye sandassetabbāni. 
(приведеннный раньше перевод: Не восторгаясь и не порицая, хорошо изучив каждое слово и каждый слог, – следует сличить их с Суттами и сверить с правилами Винаи.)
 Похоже, что _Не восторгаясь и не порицая_ соответствует Anabhinanditvā appa.tikkositvā
tāni - это
sādhuka.m - глубоко, внимательно
uggahetvā - я точно не понял, что это, похоже, что-то вроде "изучив"
_сличить их с Суттами и сверить с правилами Винаи_ - видимо соответствует sutte osāretabbāni, vinaye sandassetabbāni. 

Получается, что " каждое слово и каждый слог" - перевод padabyaсjanāni.
В кратком пали-англ. словаре я такого не нашел, но это может быть грамм. формой. Есть слово
padabhājana 	nt. 	dividing of word; treating each word separately. (деление слова, рассматривая каждое слово отдельно)

Т.е. здесь говорится о подробном, дословном изучении и сравнении.

Я не нахожу указаний на письменный характер речи. 
Честно говоря, по-моему смысл отрывка, приведеного Ассаджи
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...81&postcount=2
довольно-таки понятный.

----------


## Legba

Да, treating each word separately - гораздо более четко.
Спасибо.

----------


## sergey

Вот кстати английский перевод этой фразы (с сайта accesstoinsight):
"In such a case, bhikkhus, the declaration of such a bhikkhu is neither to be received with approval nor with scorn. Without approval and without scorn, but carefully studying the sentences word by word, one should trace them in the Discourses and verify them by the Discipline.

----------


## До

> И вдруг речь о сличении *слогов* - что сделать в устной речи достаточно затруднительно.


Кстати в санкрите не слоги, а буквы, и полубуквы. Тоесть если сравнивать слоги, это по идее имелись ввиду просто буквы.




> Сообщение от *Ассаджи* 
> Вы, наверное, имеете в виду слова "возьмите писание". Я давно исправил этот перевод.
> 
> Anabhinanditvā appa.tikkositvā tāni *padabyaсjanāni* sādhuka.m uggahetvā sutte osāretabbāni, vinaye sandassetabbāni. 
> 
> Не восторгаясь и не порицая, хорошо изучив каждое слово и каждый слог, – следует сличить их с Суттами и сверить с правилами Винаи.


Т.е. _пада-бьянжанани_, посмотрел на эти слоги:



> http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....2:1:3385.pali
> *Bya&#241;jana* (nt.) [cp. Sk. vya&#241;jana] 1. sign, mark: see vya&#241;jana. -- 2. the letter, as compared with attha, the spirit or meaning; thus in phrase atthato bya&#241;janato ca according to the meaning & the letter Miln 18, 345; Nett 23. As vya&#241;jana is the more usual (& classical) form, other refs. will be found under vya&#241;jana.
> 
> http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....3:1:2415.pali
> *Vya&#241;jana* (nt.) [fr. vi+a&#241;j, cp. a&#241;jati2 & abbha&#241;jati] 1. (accompanying) attribute, distinctive mark, sign, characteristic (cp. anu˚) Sn 549, 1017; Th 1, 819 (metric: viya&#241;jana); J v.86 (viya&#241;janena under the pretext); Dhs 1306. gihi˚ characteristic of a layman Sn 44 (cp. SnA 91); Miln 11; purisa˚ membrum virile Vin ii.269. -- 2. letter (of a word) as opposed to attha (meaning, sense, spirit), e, g. D iii.127; S iv.281, 296; v.430; A ii.139 (Cp. savya&#241;jana); or pada (word), e. g. M i.213; A i.59; ii.147, 168, 182; iii.178 sq.; Vin ii.316; Nett 4; SnA 177. -- vya&#241;janato according to the letter Miln 18 (opp. atthato). -- 3. condiment, curry Vin ii.214; A iii.49 (odano anekasūpo aneka -- vya&#241;jano); Pv ii.115 (bhatta˚ rice with curry); PvA 50. -- Cp. bya&#241;jana.


Вот если бы там было написано не _пада_, а _аттха_, то это бы обозначало - _смысл и буква_, но там написано _пада_, что значит правда не "слово"***, а "фраза" (см. 4). Но тогда получается странно - фразам и буквам, а слова забыли.. Может быть _пада_ там синоним _аттха_? Третий смысл (ниже) - похоже на то, тогда выходит пути/принцип и буква.

Пада:



> http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....2:1:1516.pali
> *3.* (Often synonymous with ˚patha i. e. way, kind, & sometimes untranslatable) (*a*) lit. way, path, position, place Vin ii.217 (nakkhatta˚ constellation); J i.315 (assama˚ =assama); v.75 (id.), 321 (id.); vi.76 (id.); vi.180 (v. l. patha; C. mahāmagga); mantapada=manta D i.104 (cp. DA i.273). See also janapada, saggapada. -- (*b*) in appld meaning (modal): case, lot, principle, part, constituent, characteristic, ingredient, item, thing, element M i.176 (cattāri padāni 4 characteristics); S i.7 (pade pade "now in this thing, now in that" C. ārammaṇe ārammaṇe), 212 (amataŋ p.=nibbāna); ii.280 (id.); A ii.51 (id.), It 39 (p. asankhataŋ=nibbāna); Sn 88 (dhammapade sudesite; expld as nibbānadhamma SnA 164; dhammapada=Dhamma), ibid. (anavajja -- padāni sevamāna=principles), 700 (moneyyaŋ uttamaŋ padaŋ, thing; but SnA 491 expls as uttama -- paṭipadaŋ), 765; Dh 21, 93, 114 (amataŋ), 254, 368 (santaŋ=nibbānass' etaŋ nāmaŋ, santakoṭṭhāsaŋ DhA iv.108); Pv iv.348 (amataŋ); Nett 2= 192 (nava padāni kusalāni); SnA 397 (nāmādi p.); Sdhp 47 (accutaŋ santaŋ p.), 615 (paramaŋ). See further dhamma˚, nibbāna˚, santi˚, sikkhā˚.
> 
> *4.* a word, verse (or a quarter of a verse), stanza, line, sentence S ii.36 (ekena padena sabbo attho vutto); S iv.379=A v.320 (agga˚); A ii.182 (+vya&#241;jana & desanā); 189 (attha˚ text, motto); iii.356 (id.); Sn 252 (=dhamma -- desanā SnA 293), 374; Dh 273; J i.72 (atireka -- pada -- satena); Nett 4 (akkharaŋ padaŋ vya&#241;janaŋ, cp. nāmādīhi padehi at SnA 397, which is to be understood as nāma, pada & vya&#241;jana, i. e. word, sentence & letter, cp. Mvyutp. 104, 74 -- 76); Miln 148 (āhacca˚); KhA 169; SnA 409 (ubhaya˚), 444; VvA 3, 13; PvA 10, 26, 117 (word, term). abl. padaso (adv.) sentence by stce or word by word Vin iv.14 (dhammaŋ vāceti=anupadaŋ C.; cp. KhA 190 p. ˚dhamma). At MA i.2 pada (sentence or division of a sentence) is contrasted with akkhara (word), when it is said that the Majjhima Nikāya consists of 80,523 padas and 740,053 akkharas. -- Neg. apada (1) without feet, footless A iv.434 (Māra; v. l. apara); It 87 (sattā,+ dvipada etc.). -- (2) trackless, leaving no footprint, fig. having no desires (i. e. signs of worldliness) Dh 179 (rāga, etc., as padāni DhA iii.197, but cp. also p. 194.)


_____
* ps. Ошибся, у _пада_ есть значение "слово".

----------


## Won Soeng

А где то еще есть указания Будды заучивать наизусть сутты и правила винаи? Откуда пошла такая практика заучивания?

----------


## До

> Получается, что " каждое слово и каждый слог" - перевод padabya*с*janāni. В кратком пали-англ. словаре я такого не нашел, но это может быть грамм. формой. Есть слово padabhājana


"с" там, это глюк кодировки - русская буква "эс" и это на самом деле буква n с тильдой - "&#241;". Так что не _padabhājana_.




> sentences word by word


Прикольно, но почему не _sentences letter by letter_..

ps. Хотя да, у _пада_ есть значение "слово", я не сразу заметил.  :Smilie:  Но тогда надо words letter by letter..

----------


## Legba

> Кстати в санкрите не слоги, а буквы, и полубуквы. Тоесть если сравнивать слоги, это по идее имелись ввиду просто буквы.


Я совершенно не представляю, как устроены, сточки зрения письменности, пали и магадхи. Но, если аналогично санскриту - с лигатурами, анусварами и чандрабинду - представляется весьма проблематичным воспринять это на слух. Обратите внимание - даже в этом треде, имея текст, невозможно точно установить, что имеется ввиду - буквы или слова. А на слух?!

----------


## sergey

Пали своей собственной письменности не имеет, записывался при помощи разных шрифтов.
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=5118
Смысл-то сутты понятный, нужно тщательно сверить, "по словам и буквам". Если поищете в интернете по слову Mahapadana (так эти принципы проверки называются), то увидите, что это традиционное толкование этого отрывка. Есть аналогичная сутта в Ангуттара Никае.
Откуда идея о письменности, применительно к этому месту, кроме как от вводящего в заблуждение употребления слова "Писание" в русском переводе Еше Доржея, я не понимаю.




> сточки зрения письменности, пали и магадхи. Но, если аналогично санскриту - с лигатурами, анусварами и чандрабинду представляется весьма проблематичным воспринять это на слух.


А нет необходимости сложное письмо воспринимать на слух. Сутры на слух и передавались, вообще без письменности.

P.S. Извиняюсь, не Mahapadana, а Mahapadesa

----------


## Legba

Вопрос к тхеравадинам.
Можно ли грубо сформулировать следующее:

1. Тхеравада допускает, что в течении более чем ста лет, Канон совершенно адекватно передавался исключительно в устной форме.
2. Канон был совершенно адекватно зафиксирован письменно. Последующие переписывания и переводы не искажали текст.
3. Канон может быть дополнен или изменен. Для этого необходимо согласие группы лиц, признаки которой незафиксированы и не являются очевидными.
4. В своем нынешнем виде Канон не содержит достаточной информации, чтобы однозначно подтвердить или опровергнуть тексты Махаяны. Отсюда некоторая двойственность в отношениях - подчеркнутая толерантность (не всегда) и неприятие позиции оппонента (как правило).

----------

Доня (17.07.2017)

----------


## Zom

Лично моё мнение:




> 1. Тхеравада допускает, что в течении более чем ста лет, Канон совершенно адекватно передавался исключительно в устной форме.


Сто лет - не так много. Чтобы адекватно передать сутты, их достаточно выучить одному ученику, а потом также научить ему своего будущего ученика. Вот сто лет уже и прошло. Поэтому думаю что такое вполне вероятно.




> 2. Канон был совершенно адекватно зафиксирован письменно. Последующие переписывания и переводы не искажали текст.


100% точности, думаю, нет. Полагаю, могли быть искажения. Однако самое важное должно быть, по идее, переписано корректно.




> 3. Канон может быть дополнен или изменен. Для этого необходимо согласие группы лиц, признаки которой незафиксированы и не являются очевидными.


Здесь можно, наверное, говорить "канон мог быть изменён", это "мог быть" должно бы относиться к этапу его формирования и фиксации - то есть к периоду до н.э. А после, скорее всего, он  "не может быть изменён".




> 4. В своем нынешнем виде Канон не содержит достаточной информации, чтобы однозначно подтвердить или опровергнуть тексты Махаяны.


Почему не содержит? Содержит. Например Будда нигде не говорит о том, что всем нужно стать бодхисаттвами, но говорит о том, чтобы каждый поторопился и приложил усилия к достижению Ниббаны. Плюс утверждается, что ниббана - это "наивысшее состояние". Никакого "тонкого неведения" (как постулирует Махаяна) в Ниббане быть не может.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Huandi

В Индии, еще задолго до Будды, была развитая традиция "добуквенного" заучивания наизусть больших текстов. А также система верификации правильности передачи - группового чтения нескольких "носителей".  Веды целиком передавались устно. Поэтому, особо сомневаться в верности передачи не приходится.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Fritz

Без становления бодхисаттвой никакой ниббаны не может быть. Пример - Сакьямуни. "Тонкое неведение" - очередной рабочий термин, требующий комментария. "Ниббана с остатком" имхо повеселее термин. Интересно как он комментируется в ПК.

Ки, тут ещё важно кто курировал верификацию и отбирал чтецов.

----------


## Huandi

> Ки, тут ещё важно кто курировал верификацию и отбирал чтецов.


Буддизм анархичен по своей сути - и в философии, и в организационном устройстве. Невозможно навязать частное мнение всей общине. Это привело бы только к расколу.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В Индии, еще задолго до Будды, была развитая традиция "добуквенного" заучивания наизусть больших текстов. А также система верификации правильности передачи - группового чтения нескольких "носителей".  Веды целиком передавались устно. Поэтому, особо сомневаться в верности передачи не приходится.


Я несколько не о том. Известны ли какие-то указания Будды, что его слова необходимо заучивать наизусть? Известны ли какие-то указания Будды, что вот это я начинаю сутту, и ее необходимо запомнить буквально, и лишь буквальное воспроизведение ее постижения есть Дхарма, воспроизведение же ее  постижения другими словами - не есть Дхарма?

Если правила были выражены явно как правила, и было известно, что вот это сказанное - есть правило, то каким образом определить, что сказанное Буддой является суттой?

Или следует полагать, что буквально все речи Будды начиная с первой после пробуждения под деревом Бодхи запоминались буквально и заучивались и передавались в полном объеме и в полном же объеме включены в палийский канон?

----------


## Zom

> Или следует полагать, что буквально все речи Будды начиная с первой после пробуждения под деревом Бодхи запоминались буквально и заучивались и передавались в полном объеме и в полном же объеме включены в палийский канон?


Традиция говорит о том, что Достопочтенный Ананда декламировал лекции на соборе, поскольку обладал феноменальной памятью, был постоянным спутником Будды в течение многих лет и специально запоминал все проповеди. Более того, он просил Будду пересказывать ему те проповеди, которые велись вне его присутствия. По сути он и был главным "составителем" канона.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Спасибо, Zom. В принципе ответив на один вопрос предыдущего сообщения, Вы тем самым дали ответ на все четыре. Но появились новые вопросы. Если позволите, я продолжу.

Есть ли проповеди Будды записанные со слов других учеников Будды, в которых бы буквально подтверждалось сказанное Анандой, в которых бы подтверждалась его феноменальная память? 

О каком соборе идет речь, на котором Достопочтенный Ананда декламировал лекции? На этом соборе сутты были записаны или лишь заучены другими учениками?

Верно ли то, что Ананде не удавалось прозреть при жизни Будды и лишь когда Будда вошел в махапаринирвану, Ананда пробудился? Были ли ученики Будды, пробуждение которых Будда подтвердил прижизненно? Были ли при жизни Будды ученики Будды равные Будде, по признанию самого Будды или же стоит полагать, что деградация учения началась сразу в момент смерти Будды, потому что никого в этот момент не было равного ему, способного давать проповеди не повторяя заученные слова Будды, а излагая постигнутое так же, как это было постигнуто Буддой?

----------


## Топпер

> Традиция говорит о том, что Достопочтенный Ананда декламировал лекции на соборе, поскольку обладал феноменальной памятью, был постоянным спутником Будды в течение многих лет и специально запоминал все проповеди. Более того, он просил Будду пересказывать ему те проповеди, которые велись вне его присутствия. По сути он и был главным "составителем" канона.


Он был главным декламатором Сутанты. Но остальные 499 Архатов согласились с изложенным. Именно этим и была подтверждена легитимность изречённого Анандой.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016), Мошэ (16.03.2011), Тао (27.10.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Без становления бодхисаттвой никакой ниббаны не может быть. Пример - Сакьямуни.


Это неверно. Ниббана Саммасамбудды и Савакабудды одинакова.



> "Ниббана с остатком" имхо повеселее термин. Интересно как он комментируется в ПК.


Это Ниббана при которой ещё существует остаток прошлой каммы в виде пяти ккхандх.



> Ки, тут ещё важно кто курировал верификацию и отбирал чтецов.


Это были не просто чтецы. Это были Архаты.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Fritz

> Это Ниббана при которой ещё существует остаток прошлой каммы в виде пяти ккхандх.


Если есть то, значит есть и это. Значит есть и авидья. Может даже и "тонкая". Другое дело, ашрава нет. Потому у бодхисаттв авидья и "тонкая". Нет, у меня всё сходится)))



> Это были Архаты.


Теперь остаётся только нам всем научиться отличать архатов от неархатов, т.е. стать архатами. Можно проще сказать, что буддство будды и архатство архатов, и соответственно, эксклюзивность  и непорочность ПК - тхеравадинский символ веры.

----------


## Топпер

> Если есть то, значит есть и это. Значит есть и авидья. Может даже и "тонкая". Другое дело, ашрава нет. Потому у бодхисаттв авидья и "тонкая". Нет, у меня всё сходится)))


Это неверное понимание. 
Неведение Будды уничтожается в момент Просветления, которое произошло у него под деревом Бодхи.  Соотвтетственно исчезает и привязанность. Соответственно новая камма не продуцируется. 
Но существующая нама-рупа не обусловлена исчезновением нынешнего неведения. Она - продукт прошлых деяний продиктованных прошлым неведением. Поэтому пока тело не исчерпает срок своей жизни, Будда продолжает жить. Это и есть Ниббана с остатком. Последним выступает тело.



> Теперь остаётся только нам всем научиться отличать архатов от неархатов, т.е. стать архатами. Можно проще сказать, что буддство будды и архатство архатов, и соответственно, эксклюзивность  и непорочность ПК - тхеравадинский символ веры.


Ну, если вы не верите, что Будда был Буддой, то зачем вам вообще Буддизм?
То, что На Первом Соборе присутствали 500 Архатов, не отрицает не Тхервада не Махаяна.
Иначе мы можем придти и к отрицанию самого Просветления, как это делают христиане.

----------

Доня (17.07.2017), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Zom

BTR, отвечу как смогу - я вообще не знаток Трипитаки.




> Есть ли проповеди Будды записанные со слов других учеников Будды, в которых бы буквально подтверждалось сказанное Анандой, в которых бы подтверждалась его феноменальная память?


Не знаю.




> О каком соборе идет речь, на котором Достопочтенный Ананда декламировал лекции? На этом соборе сутты были записаны или лишь заучены другими учениками?


О самом первом, естественно. Сутты и Виная были заучены Архатами в течение нескольких месяцев.




> Верно ли то, что Ананде не удавалось прозреть при жизни Будды и лишь когда Будда вошел в махапаринирвану, Ананда пробудился?


Да. При Будде он был только Сотаппаной - т.е. Вступившим-В-Поток. Но в ночь перед собором ему удалось достичь Архатства.




> Были ли ученики Будды, пробуждение которых Будда подтвердил прижизненно?


Довольно странный вопрос -) Конечно же были. Как только Будда прочёл первую проповедь, он увидел, что самый старший из 5 аскетов (первых учеников) "увидел" Дхамму и стал Сотапанной (Вступившим-В-Поток). Позже все 5 стали Архатами. Будда, разумеется, об этом знал и говорил.




> Были ли при жизни Будды ученики Будды равные Будде, по признанию самого Будды или же стоит полагать, что деградация учения началась сразу в момент смерти Будды, потому что никого в этот момент не было равного ему, способного давать проповеди не повторяя заученные слова Будды, а излагая постигнутое так же, как это было постигнуто Буддой?


Смотря что понимать под равностью. Если равные по достижению освобождения от страданий, то конечно же были - Архаты. Если говорить по "умению вести лекции" - то здесь, насколько мне известно, у всех [Архатов] были разные способности. В частности, один из первых 5 Архатов - Ассаджи - не был "большим умельцем" в плане красноречия и при встрече с Сарипуттой продекламировал лишь небольшую строфу, которая, по его мнению, отражала истину (Сарипутте, кстати, этого хватило чтобы стать Сотапанной).

Что же касается "не было ни одного, кто умел бы излагать также, как Будда" - не знаю. Трудно сказать. Архатов было много, кто-то обладал "умением учительства", кто-то не обладал. В любом случае, ответы на вопросы Архаты всегда дают правильные. 

Когда началось искажение трудно сказать. Скорее всего с того момента, когда какие-либо общины монахов стали возглавлять не-Архаты, а такое обязательно должно было начаться всвязи с ростом и процветанием буддизма. Вначале были небольшие искажения, и их было мало. Затем они должны были становиться более значимыми и более частыми. Учение Будды ведь тоже "аничча", это естественное развитие событий. Тем не менее, должна была сохраниться и тенденция к сдерживанию этого процесса. Тхеравада, как всем известно, позиционирует себя как максимально придерживающееся [и придерживавшееся на протяжении истории] буддийское течение (линию). 

Как на самом деле, каждый решает для себя сам, ибо у нас нет "машины времени" чтобы просмотреть результаты первого собора и сравнить их с нынешними канонами и писаниями буддийских школ, поставив окончательный и однозначный вердикт -)

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Спасибо, Zom, спасибо Топпер.
А вот еще такой вопрос, каким образом было решено, что необходимо заучивать наизусть все проповеди Будды? По какой причине я задаю этот вопрос... Верно ли я понял, что Архатами становились и те, кто не знал и не слышал всех проповедей Будды? 

И еще вопрос, были ли Архаты, которые стали Архатами еще при жизни Будды, получив учение от других Архатов, не от Будды, и это бы было подтверждено Буддой? То есть были ли подтверждены Буддой случаи не только достижения Архатства своими учителями но и достижение ими способности правильно передавать Дхарму?

----------


## Топпер

> А вот еще такой вопрос, каким образом было решено, что необходимо заучивать наизусть все проповеди Будды? По какой причине я задаю этот вопрос...


Заучивание наизусть проповедей и текстов  было общеиндийской традицией того времени. Те же Веды многие столетия именно таким образом и передавались. Исследователи отмечают, что этот способ даёт очень большую точность.
Во всремя Первого Сангити, весь корпус сутт был оглашён. После чего монахи разбились на группы каждая из которых учила весь Канон, но специализировалась на одном их разделов.
Монахи проводили упосаты, повторяя два раза в месяц весь корпус сутт, дабы избежать искажений.

Впервые Канон был записан на Ланке из-за того, что была угроза потерять Учение. Ибо среди сингалов шла война и монахов становилось слишком мало, что бы гарантированно сохранять учение.



> Верно ли я понял, что Архатами становились и те, кто не знал и не слышал всех проповедей Будды?


Проповеди Будды произносились в разных обстаятельствах и для разных людей (и иных существ).  Поэтому для становления Арахатом не было нужды услышать все сутты. Но на соборе собрали всё, что было.



> И еще вопрос, были ли Архаты, которые стали Архатами еще при жизни Будды, получив учение от других Архатов, не от Будды, и это бы было подтверждено Буддой? То есть были ли подтверждены Буддой случаи не только достижения Архатства своими учителями но и достижение ими способности правильно передавать Дхарму?


Преподобный Сарипутта учил богов, многие их которых обрели плод Архатства. 
Уже упоминавшийся преподобный Ассаджи, преподав первый урок Упатиссе и Колите тем самым привёл их на первый уровень святости.
Многие монахи имели своих собственных учеников. Будда давал им такое право будучи уверенным в том, что они правильно их учат.

Сам Будда предсказывал, что его учение останется в чистоте 500 лет. Т.е. он был уверен в адекватности обучения следующих групп монахов.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Fritz

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Fritz Посмотреть сообщение
> Если есть то, значит есть и это. Значит есть и авидья. Может даже и "тонкая". Другое дело, ашрава нет. Потому у бодхисаттв авидья и "тонкая". Нет, у меня всё сходится)))
> Это неверное понимание.
> Неведение Будды уничтожается в момент Просветления, которое произошло у него под деревом Бодхи. Соотвтетственно исчезает и привязанность. Соответственно новая камма не продуцируется.
> Но существующая нама-рупа не обусловлена исчезновением нынешнего неведения. Она - продукт прошлых деяний продиктованных прошлым неведением. Поэтому пока тело не исчерпает срок своей жизни, Будда продолжает жить. Это и есть Ниббана с остатком. Последним выступает тело.


Это отрицание ПС. вы же сами сказали, что камма - это намерение в виде. Если есть камма, значит есть и намерение, ну и т.д. по ПС в любом направлении.




> Сам Будда предсказывал, что его учение останется в чистоте 500 лет.


Непонятно, как можно загрязнить Дхамму. Скорее, это поздняя приписка, 500 лет как раз приходится на пик расцвета махаяны и начало исчезновения организованной тхеравады в Индии.

----------


## Ersh

> Непонятно, как можно загрязнить Дхамму. Скорее, это поздняя приписка, 500 лет как раз приходится на пик расцвета махаяны и начало исчезновения организованной тхеравады в Индии


С т. з. Тхеравады - именно это и есть упадок Дхаммы.

----------

Raudex (01.06.2010), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Это отрицание ПС. вы же сами сказали, что камма - это намерение в виде. Если есть камма, значит есть и намерение, ну и т.д. по ПС в любом направлении.


Вы не очень хорошо поняли принципы её работы. Отсюда кажущаяся вам противоречивость.



> Непонятно, как можно загрязнить Дхамму. Скорее, это поздняя приписка, 500 лет как раз приходится на пик расцвета махаяны и начало исчезновения организованной тхеравады в Индии.


Т.е. вы отказываете Будде в праве назвать цифру "500"? Простите, но это не очень конструктивная позиция.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Zom

> Непонятно, как можно загрязнить Дхамму


Если говорить о Дхамме как об обсолютной истине, то Вы правы, сделать этого невозможно.

Если же говорить о Дхамме, как об учении, то сделать это можно (см. пост N 51)

Будда же имел в виду, вне всяких сомнений, именно второй вариант, а не первый.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Legba

> 3. Канон может быть дополнен или изменен. Для этого необходимо согласие группы лиц, признаки которой незафиксированы и не являются очевидными. 
> 
> Здесь можно, наверное, говорить "канон мог быть изменён", это "мог быть" должно бы относиться к этапу его формирования и фиксации - то есть к периоду до н.э. А после, скорее всего, он "не может быть изменён".


Не вполне ясен переломный момент, на что указывал BTR.
Почему - до определенного момента мог, а потом - нет?
У христиан есть хотя-бы идея боговдохновенности Соборов, что позволяет оправдать любые изменения в любой момент.  :Smilie: 
И вторая часть вопроса - что делает собрание легитимным, кроме мнения его участников?
Ведь что получается? Одни монахи в Индокитае собрались и решили - вот этот набор текстов соответствует Сутте и Винае, а этот нет. Другие монахи в Индии собрались и решили - другой набор текстов соответствует Сутте и Винае, а тот - неполон. Причем, кто успел первым - неважно. В "4 отношениях" не говорится, что "кто первым успел - тот и прав". :Smilie: 
Таким образом мы получаем абсолютно резиновую систему. Непонятно, где критерии... ИМХО, конечно.

----------


## Топпер

> Таким образом мы получаем абсолютно резиновую систему. Непонятно, где критерии... ИМХО, конечно.


Критерием наверное может служить вопрос внесения изменений.
Допустим решили внести изменения. И одна группа признала их, а вторая осталась на старых позициях и не признала.

Тогда вторая группа, непризнавшая,  в любом случае не совершила ошибки т.к. осталась на старых, безошибочных позициях.

Первая группа возможно совершает ошибку т.к. вносит новшества.

Сам раскол, по какому-либо нововведению говорит о том, что новшество спорное и неоднозначное.

----------


## Won Soeng

Возможно ли сейчас собрание всех архатов всех традиций и проведение собора?
Если раскол уже произошел, значит действительно, на первом соборе все зачинанное Анандой было принято единогласно, а уже на втором соборе началось сопротивление одних Архатов в отношении понимания других Архатов. Каким образом это произошло и по какой причине? 
Если Будда был уверен в своих учениках, что они правильно постигли Дхамму и правильно учат Дхамме и ученики его учеников правильно постигают Дхамму, значит ли это, что Будда убедился, верно передается Дхамма, но не убедился, что верно преподается метод обучения Дхамме?

В практике дзен, которая по линни передаче ведется от Будды и его ученика Махакашьяпы, до сих пор внимание уделяется как подтверждению пробуждения, так и подтверждению правильного постижения метода обучения. Однако, нет практики подтверждения "через голову". То есть учитель, не дает подтверждения пробуждения ученикам своих учеников и учитель не дает подтверждения правильного постижения метода обучения у учеников своих учеников. Принят лишь метод тройного подтверждения пробуждения разными реализованными мастерами дзен, после чего возможна (но не обязательна) трансмиссия (передача) Дхармы. 
Я не знаю, когда началась именно такая традиция, но если на первом соборе 500 архатов единогласно согласились друг с другом, при том, что там были и ученики Будды и ученики первых учеников Будды, и возможно даже второе поколение учеников, и на первом соборе разногласий не возникло, значит либо потребности в перекрестном признании не было, либо не было сомнений в постижении архатов и в способности первых учеников обучать вторых. 

За счет чего же тогда произошел раскол на втором соборе? Уже не были живы ученики Будды,  и возникли сомнения в правильности передачи метода обучения?

Ну и не менее важный вопрос. Был ли Девадетта архатом, архатство которого признал Будда?
Иначе говоря, когда Будда говорил об упадке Дхармы через 500 лет, значило ли это, что у Будды не было возможности заложить в Винае средство от упадка? Значило ли это, что и при жизни Будды архаты могли иметь единое постижение Дхармы, но разное понимание методов обучения Дхарме? И что через пятьсот лет на соборе была предпринята попытка сделать то, что не сделал Будда?

----------


## Fritz

> С т. з. Тхеравады - именно это и есть упадок Дхаммы.


Теперь остаётся привести аргументацию хотя бы маломальски логичную и все поверят. Пока лишь есть аргументы "так говорил Будда" и "мы так считаем\верим". В Индии 1-го в. н.э. с такой аргументацией на диспуте не протянешь и 1 минуты - казнят))))




> Вы не очень хорошо поняли принципы её работы. Отсюда кажущаяся вам противоречивость.


Очень хорошо. Где же ошибки?

----------


## Топпер

> Теперь остаётся привести аргументацию хотя бы маломальски логичную и все поверят. Пока лишь есть аргументы "так говорил Будда" и "мы так считаем\верим". В Индии 1-го в. н.э. с такой аргументацией на диспуте не протянешь и 1 минуты - казнят))))


Диспут возможен в нескольких вариантах. 
Диспут среди единоверцев, для установления истины, допускает базирование на общей платформе авторитетного свидетельства и аппеляции к каноническим текстам.
Насколько я понимаю, Махаяна относит Палийский Канон к слову Будды. 
Тогда мне непонятно неверие этому слову.



> Очень хорошо. Где же ошибки?


Ошибки у вас в выводах. Вы почему то решили, что раз у Будды есть тело, то оно существует после пробуждения в силу того, что у Будды сохраняется неведение.

----------


## Топпер

> Возможно ли сейчас собрание всех архатов всех традиций и проведение собора?


Проведение Собора возможно. Но он не сможет и не захочет отменять решения первых соборов. Хотя бы в силу того, что на Первом Сангити присутствовало 500 архатов.



> Если раскол уже произошел, значит действительно, на первом соборе все зачинанное Анандой было принято единогласно, а уже на втором соборе началось сопротивление одних Архатов в отношении понимания других Архатов. Каким образом это произошло и по какой причине?


Уже не все были архатами и у части монахов накопились ложные идеи.
Плюс, некоторые общины решили изменить Винаю.



> Если Будда был уверен в своих учениках, что они правильно постигли Дхамму и правильно учат Дхамме и ученики его учеников правильно постигают Дхамму, значит ли это, что Будда убедился, верно передается Дхамма, но не убедился, что верно преподается метод обучения Дхамме?


Вы сомневаетесь во всеведении Будды?



> За счет чего же тогда произошел раскол на втором соборе? Уже не были живы ученики Будды,  и возникли сомнения в правильности передачи метода обучения?


Правильность метода не гарантирует, что каждый станет Архатом.



> Ну и не менее важный вопрос. Был ли Девадетта архатом, архатство которого признал Будда?


Нет. Девадатта архатом не был.



> Иначе говоря, когда Будда говорил об упадке Дхармы через 500 лет, значило ли это, что у Будды не было возможности заложить в Винае средство от упадка?


Очень сложно думать за Будду. 



> Значило ли это, что и при жизни Будды архаты могли иметь единое постижение Дхармы, но разное понимание методов обучения Дхарме? И что через пятьсот лет на соборе была предпринята попытка сделать то, что не сделал Будда?


На втором Соборе вообще не шла речь о разнице в Дхамме. Раскол произошёл вначале из-за Винаи. И только потом отколовшиеся стали менять Дхамму. Что дало результаты на Третьем Соборе.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Zom

> Возможно ли сейчас собрание всех архатов всех традиций и проведение собора?


Не думаю. Во-первых, не факт, есть ли эти самые архаты. И кто это будет проверять, что это архаты? Во-вторых, даже если как-то это удастся установить, их собор и какие-то собственные решения однозначно будут проигнорированы всеми Сангхами - наверное, сами догадываетесь, почему -)




> Если раскол уже произошел, значит действительно, на первом соборе все зачинанное Анандой было принято единогласно, а уже на втором соборе началось сопротивление одних Архатов в отношении понимания других Архатов. Каким образом это произошло и по какой причине?


А на втором соборе уже присутствовали и не-Архаты, неговоря уж про третий, самый раскольный -) Это и сразу ответ на следующий вопрос (За счет чего же тогда произошел раскол на втором соборе? Уже не были живы ученики Будды, и возникли сомнения в правильности передачи метода обучения?)




> Был ли Девадетта архатом, архатство которого признал Будда?


Он не был даже Сотапанной. То есть он вообще ничего не достиг. Однако, вроде бы, Будда говорил, что тот через огромное количество лет станет Паччьека-Буддой.




> Иначе говоря, когда Будда говорил об упадке Дхармы через 500 лет, значило ли это, что у Будды не было возможности заложить в Винае средство от упадка?


Это интересный вообще момент. Будда упомянул про 500 лет когда Ананда "выпросил" Будду создать женскую сангху. Будда на 3-ий раз упрошений согласился, однако сказал, что подлинная Дхамма теперь просуществует вместо 1000 лет всего пятьсот. Если Будда так поступил, то, быть может (это моё мнение) увидел, что за 1000 лет при отстутствии женской сангхи святых будет меньше, нежели за 500, но с женской -)
При этом ещё нужно отметить такой момент - о какой местности говорил Будда...? Тхеравада полагает, что именно о той местности, в которой проповедовал Будда (северная Индия). Поэтому эти факты про 500-1000 лет касаются исключительно данной территории и их нельзя применять к "существованию чистого учения вообще". Через 500 лет Тхеравады там (в северной Индии) уже не было. Но была на Шри-Ланке.




> значило ли это, что у Будды не было возможности заложить в Винае средство от упадка?


Он заложил. Как говорится, сделал всё что мог. Нельзя написать такую Винаю, чтобы она сохранила учение на миллион лет, потому что Трипитака - не единственное средство для сохранения Дхаммы. Есть ведь ещё и другая сторона - её сохраняющие -)




> Значило ли это, что и при жизни Будды архаты могли иметь единое постижение Дхармы, но разное понимание методов обучения Дхарме?


Нет. Упадок означал то, что Дхамме будут учить не-Архаты.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> Он не был даже Сотапанной. То есть он вообще ничего не достиг. Однако, вроде бы, Будда говорил, что тот через огромное количество лет станет Паччьека-Буддой.


Девадатта, благодаря большой концентрации, обладал иттхи. Но когда он начал строить козни против Будды, его иддхи сошли на нет.



> Нет. Упадок означал то, что Дхамме будут учить не-Архаты.


Точнее недхамме.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Fritz

> Ошибки у вас в выводах. Вы почему то решили, что раз у Будды есть тело, то оно существует после пробуждения в силу того, что у Будды сохраняется неведение.


Неправильные выводы о моих выводах. Я хотел сказать, что если исключить махаянские коментарии, то в тхераваде противоречия. Хотя и упоминается "остаток" при нирване, но он ниака не комментируется, похоже. Согласно ПС камма взаимозависит с неведением и всеми остальными компонентами и как Вы хотите чтобы камма была без неведения и всего остального непонятно. В махаяне бодхисаттва устраняет неведение относительно неведения (теперь уже в этой связи типа "тонкого").

----------


## Топпер

> . Я хотел сказать, что если исключить махаянские коментарии, то в тхераваде противоречия. Хотя и упоминается "остаток" при нирване, но он ниака не комментируется, похоже. Согласно ПС камма взаимозависит с неведением и всеми остальными компонентами и как Вы хотите чтобы камма была без неведения и всего остального непонятно. В"


Смотрите: человек рождается. По ПС - это формирование нама-рупы и т.д. 
В этом плане нет разницы между обычным человеком и будущим Буддой.

Далее по цепочки доходим до контакта - обуславливающего чувства.
Здесь так же нет разницы между будущим Буддой и обычным человеком.

А вот далее разница есть: у обычного человека далее следуют таньха - упадана - бхава - дати - марана.
У Будды, в результате того, что он достиг просветления таньха и далее не возникает т.к. он обладает мудростью распознавания характеристик существования.

Соответственно, у обычного человека этот процесс обуславливает накопление каммы и созндание нового тела после смерти.
У Будды этот процесс не происходит и после того, как нынешнее тело разрушится, нового не возникнет.

Это нынешнее тело, в котором Будда обрёл Просветление (Саупадисеса Ниббану) - есть созревший плод прошлой каммы, накопленной в тот момент,  когда Будда еще не был Буддой. Эта камма дала своим плодом последнее тело Бодхисатты.

----------


## Won Soeng

Спасибо, друзья, я вполне удовлетворен Вашими ответами.

----------


## Fritz

> Смотрите: человек рождается. По ПС - это формирование нама-рупы и т.д.


Все компоненты ПС взаимозависимы и ПС идёт от любого звена к любому, а не только друг за дружкой. И ПС - универсалный принцип, распространяющийся не только на отрезок жизни человека, но вообще на любой феномен. У нас в махаяне так, особенно в позднейшей. По-Вашему, раз у Будды была нама рупа, значит была и авидья.



> У Будды этот процесс не происходит и после того, как нынешнее тело разрушится, нового не возникнет.


У будды, равно как и у всех остальных, 5 скандх видоизменяются, т.е. и возникают и разрушаются, ежемгновенно, по этому, по Вашей логике будда должен был войти в махапаринирвану мгновенно после прекращения образования клеш, но он 40 лет этого не делал.

----------


## Legba

Я вот тут подумал...
Количество архатов, судя по всему, неуклонно снижается. На первом соборе было 500.... а теперь, говорят, столько не наберешь. При том, что очевидно практикующих стало больше. То есть КПД явно понизилось. Чем это объясняют?
Методы "истощаются" или практикуют не столь усердно?
И - второй вопрос. Можно ли как-то распознать, кто архат, а кто- нет. Про некоторых сказал Татхагата - тут все понятно. Но позднее? Иддхи - не критерий, ср. Девадатта. Тогда - что? Не может же это быть "самоназначением" в чистом виде?

----------


## Zom

> При том, что очевидно практикующих стало больше. То есть КПД явно понизилось. Чем это объясняют?


Очевидно? По-моему совершенно не очевидно. На самом деле серьезных практикующих не так много, как кажется. Это идеализм думать что раз монах, то обязательно сидит и медитирует. Плюс ко всему, "легко" и "быстро" достигали те, у кого была хорошая карма - т.е. достаточное количество заслуг. Поэтому эти люди и родились 2500 лет назад, в самый можно сказать "взрыв" учения, а не сейчас. А сейчас чтобы достичь ниббаны, вероятно, требуется приложить усилий в десятикратном размере. То есть, задача встаёт не просто сложная, а неимоверно сложная. И посему достигших, если они есть, единицы.
Вот, например, Аджан Сумедо сам про себя намекнул, что ему более чем через 40 лет монашества удалось достичь уровня Сотаппаны. И это только самый начальный уровень, он далеко ещё не Архат.




> И - второй вопрос. Можно ли как-то распознать, кто архат, а кто- нет. Про некоторых сказал Татхагата - тут все понятно. Но позднее? Иддхи - не критерий, ср. Девадатта. Тогда - что? Не может же это быть "самоназначением" в чистом виде?


На самом деле проверить можно одним способом. Если ночью из за угла резко выскочить со страшным криком. Если вздрогнет, значит ещё не Архат -)
Есть даже, кстати говоря, такая сутта. Там Архат попросил одного монаха (который думал что уже Архат) сотворить с помощью сиддх образ слона. Тот сделал. А потом Архат попросил его сделать так, чтобы слон со всей дури побежал прямо на них. Когда слон приблизился, монах испугался, на что Архат ему и указал.

Ну а если говорить реально - ... никто не может быть уверен. Узнать Архата может только Архат - и то не всегда, только в том случае, если обладает умением напрямую "видеть" чужой ум.

----------


## До

Насчет 500 лет попадалось такое интересное мнение:
http://www.abhidhamma.org/forums/ind...?showtopic=279



> The Buddha said that because of creating the Bhikkhuni Sangha this sasana would last only five hundred years. But because of the eight rules the commentaries say it would last 5000 years. Other commentaries say that the rehearsal of the texts at the first council made it possible to last 5000 years. I find the commentaries reliable, others doubt them but if the commentaries are wrong then according to the Tipitaka the true Dhamma of the Buddha is now already lost.


Тоесть человек ссылается на некие _комментарии_, которые утверждают, что лимит 500 лет поднят до 5000 благодаря а) восьми правилам, другие комментарии б) чтению текстов на первом соборе.

----------


## До

> Вот, например, Аджан Сумедо сам про себя *намекнул, что* ему более чем через 40 лет монашества удалось *достичь уровня Сотаппаны*. И это только самый начальный уровень, он далеко ещё не Архат.


Что значит намекнул, а потому следующие утверждения? Тоесть он этого не утверждал?




> На самом деле проверить можно одним способом. Если ночью из за угла резко выскочить со страшным криком. Если вздрогнет, значит ещё не Архат -)


Вздрогнет, это инстинкты, т.е. прошлая камма, значит не подходит для проверки, прошлая карма ведь не уничтожается.

----------


## Zom

> Что значит намекнул, а потому следующие утверждения? Тоесть он этого не утверждал?


Клянусь своей треуголкой, что слышал лично от него на его лекции в нашей Вихаре следующую фразу: "Мне удалось сбросить первые (или нижние?) три Путы". Причем, по-моему, он даже это повторил не один раз за лекцию. Прямо он не сказал. Но сбросить три путы вообще-то означает уровень Сотаппаны. Он даже немножко рассказал про то, как это было (по крайней мере я понял что именно это он прокомментировал). Он сказал что сидел и внимательно смотрел на ощущения после произносимой фразы "I AM A MAN", пытаясь выловить это самое "I". (после чего наступило прозрение).




> Вздрогнит, это инстинкты, т.е. прошлая камма, занчит не подходит для проверки, прошлая карма ведь не уничтожается.


Хех. Ну так так можно сказать и про желание секса. Тоже инстинкты..
Или быть может сейчас договоримся до того, что Будда очень хотел, но лучше всех терпел -)

----------


## До

> Хех. Ну так так можно сказать и про желание секса. Тоже инстинкты.. Или быть может сейчас договоримся до того, что Будда очень хотел, но лучше всех терпел -)


Всетаки желание секса, это не чисто телесное желание, а поддерживается соотв. фантазированием, тоесть _неправильным направлением внимания_, которого у Будды не должно быть.

----------


## Zom

> Всетаки желание секса, это не чисто телесное желание, а поддерживается соотв. фантазированием,


Ну а внезапный испуг разве нет?
Помоему совершенно та же ситуация - реакция не чисто телесная. Даже скорее, куда более ментальная, нежели телесная.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я вот тут подумал...
> Количество архатов, судя по всему, неуклонно снижается. На первом соборе было 500.... а теперь, говорят, столько не наберешь. При том, что очевидно практикующих стало больше. То есть КПД явно понизилось. Чем это объясняют?
> Методы "истощаются" или практикуют не столь усердно?


Ну и вопросики у вас  :Smilie: 

Список 84х махасиддхов со времен Абхайадатты тоже не особо-то пополнялся - они все больше предпочитают "просто переродится", а не расшириться кадровым составом  :Big Grin: . Если кто-то продвинется, его тут-же признают Сарахой и/или Луипой или.. (список прилагается)

Ну и сроки в 3 года до выполнения всего ТЗ по садханам тоже как-то явно срываться все норовят. Уже минимум на N-цать жизней... м?

----------


## Топпер

> Все компоненты ПС взаимозависимы и ПС идёт от любого звена к любому, а не только друг за дружкой. И ПС - универсалный принцип, распространяющийся не только на отрезок жизни человека, но вообще на любой феномен. У нас в махаяне так, особенно в позднейшей. По-Вашему, раз у Будды была нама рупа, значит была и авидья.


Это не по-моему. Это по-вашему.



> У будды, равно как и у всех остальных, 5 скандх видоизменяются, т.е. и возникают и разрушаются, ежемгновенно


Вы не совсем верно понимаете ПС, как я уже писал.
Из того, что дхаммы мгновенны, ещё не следует, что в каждый следующий момент комбинация может быть абсолютно иной.
Тело рождено и пока оно не умерло, оно всё-равно остаётся, независимо от того, Просветлённый перед нами или нет.



> по Вашей логике будда должен был войти в махапаринирвану мгновенно после прекращения образования клеш, но он 40 лет этого не делал.


Опять таки, это не по моей, а по вашей логике.

----------


## До

> Ну а внезапный испуг разве нет?
> Помоему совершенно та же ситуация - реакция не чисто телесная. Даже скорее, куда более ментальная, нежели телесная.


Да, может быть. Хотя я имел ввиду скорее не _инстинкт_, а _рефлекс_, тоесть _не волевое_ действие. Чтоб его подавить, думаю одного уничтожения клеш мало, так как они, по идее, влияют на волевые поступки. А рефлекс, это скорее закрепившаяся нейронная связь (т.е. тело, прошлая карма), конечно может быть её можно изменить тренировкой, но это произойдет наверняка не сразу.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Согласно ПС камма взаимозависит с неведением и всеми остальными компонентами и как Вы хотите чтобы камма была без неведения и всего остального непонятно.


Хочу возразить.

Во-первых, в ПС нет *взаимо*зависимости, это цепочка: первое влечет второе, и т.д. Если ПС иногда рисуют в виде круга, то это только для красоты.

Во-вторых, цепочку ПС следует рассматривать как практическую инструкцию по анализу каммы, но не как *полное* описание того, как работает (или не работает) механизм каммы. Если бы это было полное описание, то оно включало бы такие детали, как "изменила мужу - родилась жабой",  и т.п., однако таких подробностей ПС нам не дает (потому что они не нужны для просветления).

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Ну а внезапный испуг разве нет?
> Помоему совершенно та же ситуация - реакция не чисто телесная. Даже скорее, куда более ментальная, нежели телесная.


Испуганный человек вздрагивает до того, как успел проявить свою волю - и по этому поводу мне вспоминается такое место в каноне. Есть сутта о том, как Будда чихнул во время своей проповеди, и, как я подозреваю, это его раздосадовало (Vinaya Cullavagga 5 33). Если бы он полностью контролировал все свои рефлексы, то, несмотря на зуд в носу, он бы не чихнул.

----------


## Fritz

> Хочу возразить.
> 
> Во-первых, в ПС нет взаимозависимости, это цепочка: первое влечет второе, и т.д. Если ПС иногда рисуют в виде круга, то это только для красоты.


Не принимается возражение. Это изложено так в виде цепочки, причём, в таком порядке компоненты изложены, чтобы можно было увидеть тотальную взаимозависимость всех компонентов, тобишь шуньяту. И по-Вашему выходит, что неведение , 1-й компонент, ниоткуда. Впрочем, на эту тему я уже спорил здесь: http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic1680.html  Оппоненты под конец спора пришли к выводу что даже в тхераваде придерживаются моей точки зрения, опровергая самих же себя.
Предлагаю изучать внимательнее тхераваду.

----------


## Топпер

> И по-Вашему выходит, что неведение , 1-й компонент, ниоткуда. Впрочем, на эту тему я уже спорил здесь: http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic1680.html  Оппоненты под конец спора пришли к выводу что даже в тхераваде придерживаются моей точки зрения, опровергая самих же себя.
> Предлагаю изучать внимательнее тхераваду. Глядишь, глупости по поводу рефлексов в носу будды ушли бы.


И откуда же первый компонент?
Вы можете указать его первопричину?

----------


## Fritz

Не могу. Я буддист, у нас первопричин не бывает. Сорри, занесло по молодости в буддисты.

Что же до чихания и прочих подобных вещей, то это способ избавиться от инородных тел или эксудата в дыхательных путях, а вовсе не аффективность или ещё нечто подобное. Как раз таки сдерживать чихание - крайность самобичевания.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Впрочем, на эту тему я уже спорил здесь: http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic1680.html  Оппоненты под конец спора пришли к выводу что даже в тхераваде придерживаются моей точки зрения


Я не увидел в том треде, как оппоненты приходят к вашей точке зрения. Скорее, вы просто распугали всех из того треда.

----------


## Fritz

Последняя страница меня самого удивила, сообщение с картинкой. Опять же, отсутствие аргументации это и есть согласие с моей позицией.

----------


## До

> И по-Вашему выходит, что неведение , 1-й компонент, ниоткуда.  Впрочем, на эту тему я уже спорил здесь: http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic1680.html Оппоненты под конец спора пришли к выводу что даже в тхераваде придерживаются моей точки зрения, опровергая самих же себя.
> Предлагаю изучать внимательнее тхераваду.





> Последняя страница меня самого удивила, сообщение с картинкой. Опять же, отсутствие аргументации это и есть согласие с моей позицией.


Только если вы самого себя хотите убедить закрывая глаза на истину.

----------


## Legba

> Ну и вопросики у вас 
> 
> Список 84х махасиддхов со времен Абхайадатты тоже не особо-то пополнялся - они все больше предпочитают "просто переродится", а не расшириться кадровым составом . Если кто-то продвинется, его тут-же признают Сарахой и/или Луипой или.. (список прилагается)
> 
> Ну и сроки в 3 года до выполнения всего ТЗ по садханам тоже как-то явно срываться все норовят. Уже минимум на N-цать жизней... м?


Ничо такие вопросики.
Во первых - список нормально пополнился тибетцами.
25 учеников, 100 тертонов, кланы Со, Зор, Нуб, Ньяг... И это только Нингма!
Если почитать Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче становится очевидно, что сиддхов было немало, причем совсем недавно.
А про три (семь, тринадцать) года... Могу только повториться - мне лично неизвестны случаи, когда человек *сделал все правильно - и у него не получилось.*

----------


## Ондрий

> А про три (семь, тринадцать) года... Могу только повториться - мне лично неизвестны случаи, когда человек *сделал все правильно - и у него не получилось.*


Про Миларепу уже упоминали )

----------


## Fritz

> Только если вы самого себя хотите убедить закрывая глаза на истину.


А аргументация есть?
То, что я сам дурак, мне уже сказали давно и так. Спасибо конечно за напоминание.


Если нет архатов, то впору говорить о мёртвости традиции. В тибетской традиции архаты есть, даже граждане РФ.

----------


## Legba

> Про Миларепу уже упоминали )


Ну,* тот* случай вряд-ли можно считать случаем, когда "все сделал правильно". :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Миларепа все сделал неправильно, и обрел состояние Будды за одну жизнь! Почти коан  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Если нет архатов, то впору говорить о мёртвости традиции. В тибетской традиции архаты есть, даже граждане РФ.


А что, есть тибетская традиция Тхеравады? Круто, не знал.

----------


## Топпер

> Не могу. Я буддист, у нас первопричин не бывает. Сорри, занесло по молодости в буддисты


Т.е. как раз, и получается ниоткуда.

----------


## Huandi

У всего конкретного есть конкретная причина. И какая у чего в ПС написано четко.

----------


## Аминадав

> В тибетской традиции архаты есть, даже граждане РФ.


Интересно, что я впервые об этом слышу. Расскажете подробнее?

----------


## Huandi

> Хм..... вообще говоря, это Махаяна впитала парамиты, а не наоборот


Пишете так, как будто откуда-то вдруг взялась некая "махаяна" и что-то начала впитывать. А на деле, в одних и тех же монастырях жили монахи, изучавшие одни и те же тексты. И по ряду вопросов возникли расхожденияю Новые традиции вырастали из старых, а не привносились откуда-то извне. Причем, все стороны считали, что лучше понимают то, чему на самом деле учил Будда.

----------


## Поляков

> Я не хочу в данном разделе поднимать эту тему


А в разделе "Тхеравада"? На самом деле интересно, что последователи тхеравады утверждают примат своей традиции перед школами махаяны, хотя фиксация Трипитаки и первых махаянских сутр вроде бы определяются одним временем. Кроме того, более страрая и более "успешная" (если так можно сказать) чем Тхеравада школа самматиев пришла в результате к существованию некой "души". 

Я бы с удовольствием послушал, а лучше почитал бы. Кините ссылок на книжки?

----------


## Топпер

> Кроме того, более страрая и более "успешная" (если так можно сказать) чем Тхеравада школа самматиев пришла в результате к существованию некой "души".


А где сейчас самматии?

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> А где сейчас самматии?


Меня больше интересует где сейчас изначальное учение Будды. Насколько я смог понять, оно не тождественно тхераваде. Но, я не специалист в этом вопросе.

ПС Кроме того, тхераваду поддержала власть (Ашока), в этом и есть секрет ее успеха.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011), Савелов Александр (26.10.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Меня больше интересует где сейчас изначальное учение Будды. Насколько я смог понять, оно не тождественно тхераваде. Но, я не специалист в этом вопросе.


Здесь важна точка зрения с которой мы рассматриваем этот вопрос. А она может быть, как буддологической, так и точкой зрения верующего человека. Соответственно и ответ будет разный.

----------


## Поляков

> Здесь важна точка зрения с которой мы рассматриваем этот вопрос. А она может быть, как буддологической, так и точкой зрения верующего человека. Соответственно и ответ будет разный.


В первую очередь интересует буддологическая т.з. на "ранний" буддизм.

----------


## Топпер

> В первую очередь интересует буддологическая т.з. на "ранний" буддизм.


Здесь вряд ли помогу. Буддологи - не буддисты. У них другой подход. 
Попытка вычленить некий "чистый буддизм" отдельно от традиции, которая его передавала для буддологов - сомнительное дело. В таком подходе для самого Будды не остаётся места.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> Здесь вряд ли помогу. Буддологи - не буддисты. У них другой подход. 
> Попытка вычленить некий "чистый буддизм" отдельно от традиции, которая его передавала для буддологов - сомнительное дело. В таком подходе для самого Будды не остаётся места.


Мне кажется, что вы в теме больше чем я, может сможете порекомендовать что-нибудь почитать?

----------


## Топпер

Навскидку - ничего не посоветую.
Недельки через две, может быть что-либо порекомендую. Т.к. хочу сам поплотнее занятся этим вопросом.

----------


## Huandi

> Буддологи - не буддисты.


Не менее половины - буддисты.




> А она может быть, как буддологической, так и точкой зрения верующего человека.


В буддизме же нет идеологического примата веры в легенды. Все всегда решалось логикой. Про веру имеет смысл говорить только относительно основных положений учения. Все остальное всегда обсуждалось и основывалось исключительно на умозаключениях.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Не менее половины - буддисты.


И кем для них является Будда и чем является Типитака?



> В буддизме же нет идеологического примата веры в легенды. Все всегда решалось логикой. Про веру имеет смысл говорить только относительно основных положений учения. Все остальное всегда обсуждалось и основывалось исключительно на умозаключениях.


Попробуйте обсудить Просветление Будды с логических позиций. Или идею каммы и т.п.
Для буддологов канон - это не метод практики, а точка приложения сил в профессии. Очень разные подходы.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Huandi

> Попробуйте обсудить Просветление Будды с логических позиций. Или идею каммы и т.п.


Будьте немного внимательнее к чужим словам:




> В буддизме же нет идеологического примата веры в легенды. Все всегда решалось логикой.* Про веру имеет смысл говорить только относительно основных положений учения.* *Все остальное* всегда обсуждалось и основывалось исключительно на умозаключениях.





> И кем для них является Будда и чем является Типитака?


Буддой и Типитакой.




> Для буддологов канон - это не метод практики, а точка приложения сил в профессии. Очень разные подходы.


И в чем жу тут противоречие? Биолог может изучать помидоры, писать про них диссертацию. А на обед спокойно их кушать.

----------


## Топпер

> Будьте немного внимательнее к чужим словам:


я внимателен. Просто "всё остальное" принятое на веру (а это так и происходит) создают ситуацию подобную любой другой богословской системе. В Христианстве тоже всё логично, если вы принимаете на веру существование бога и др. вещей указанный в Библии.



> И в чем жу тут противоречие? Биолог может изучать помидоры, писать про них диссертацию. А на обед спокойно их кушать.


здесь, как  правило, не спокойная еда получается, а вычленение "истинной помидорности" отдельно от помидоров.

----------


## sergey

Из другой темы, где Поляков предложил продолжить разговор в разделе тхеравады.



> На самом деле интересно, что последователи тхеравады утверждают примат своей традиции перед школами махаяны, хотя фиксация Трипитаки и первых махаянских сутр вроде бы определяются одним временем. Кроме того, более страрая и более "успешная" (если так можно сказать) чем Тхеравада школа самматиев пришла в результате к существованию некой "души".


Что здесь означает _примат_? Если речь идет о *хронологии*, то тхераваду считают наследницей стхавиравады. _Стхавира_ на санскрите означает то же, что _тхера_ на пали. Уже на втором соборе, т.е. через 100 лет после париниббаны Будды произошел раскол на стхавиравадинов и махасангхиков. 
http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/krugos...84/1007129.htm
Школы махаяны возникают на столетия позже, примерно в -1, 1 в н.э.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahayana

Что касается тхеравадинского канона, то считается, что он в общем передается от времен Будды (по крайней мере сутта-питака и виная-питака были приняты на 1 соборе), а в существующем виде был сформирован ко времени 3 собора (за парой возможных исключений, см. здесь). *Записан* он был действительно позже, примерно за 100 лет до Р.Х., эта тема здесь несколько раз обсуждалась, но существовал и до этого, только передавался устно.
Вот, кстати, хронология тхеравады:
http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/history.htm
Махаянские сутры становятся известными только через несколько столетий после париниббаны Будды, Е. Торчинов пишет, что приблизительно в период _между I в. до н. э. и VI в. н. э., причем наиболее интенсивным периодом их появления были II-IV вв._ 
http://www.members.tripod.com/~etor_best/sutra.html
Он приводит и махаянское предание, что махаянские сутры изначально были записаны и отданы на хранение нагам, чтобы те вернули их людям, когда придет время для их понимания. Это тоже свидетельствует, уже со стороны самой махаяны, что махаянские сутры стали известны позже, чем не-махаянские.
О том, что современная тхеравада - наследница школы, выделившейся давно, свидетельствует и то, что в тхеравадинский канон входит трактат Катхаваттху, в котором обсуждаются расхождения с другими школами и авторство трактата приписывается Тиссе Моггалипутте, который был главой третьего собора (середина 3 в. до н.э.)

Если верить тому, что написано здесь,
http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/krugos...4b/1007127.htm
 самматии появились заметно позже, во 2 веке до н.э.

----------


## Huandi

Оффтоп, но не заводить же отдельную тему:
Многие философские идеи ватсипутриев, весьма схожи с идеями мадхьямики. И даже следы пудгалы в последней можно найти (особенно в Тибете). Хотя, я считаю, что справедливее выводить мадхьямику из сарвастивады (Нагарджуна был сарвастивадином).

----------


## Поляков

Сразу скажу, что в теме не разбираюсь, информации не достаточно (очень было бы любопытно что-нибудь почитать, причем не только разрозненные статьи без указания авторства).  



> Что здесь означает _примат_? Если речь идет о *хронологии*, то тхераваду считают наследницей стхавиравады. _Стхавира_ на санскрите означает то же, что _тхера_ на пали. Уже на втором соборе, т.е. через 100 лет после париниббаны Будды произошел раскол на стхавиравадинов и махасангхиков.


Я ошибаюсь или махаяну считают наследницей махасангхиков? 




> Школы махаяны возникают на столетия позже, примерно в -1, 1 в н.э.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahayana


Если уже в 3 в. до н.э. не делали различия между нирваной и сансарой (санскара и асанскара если я не ошибаюсь), говорили о "природе Будды", значит была махаяна. (здесь) 




> Что касается тхеравадинского канона, то считается, что он в общем передается от времен Будды


Считается, что передача дзен ведется непосредственно от Будды Шакьямуни (передача в школе Кван Ум).




> Махаянские сутры становятся известными только через несколько столетий после париниббаны Будды, Е. Торчинов пишет, что приблизительно в период [I]между I в. до н. э. и VI в. н. э.


Опять же, то что они становятся известны (фиксируются по крайней мере) не значит, что они взялись неожиданно и ниоткуда. 




> О том, что современная тхеравада - наследница школы, выделившейся давно, свидетельствует и то, что в тхеравадинский канон входит трактат Катхаваттху, в котором обсуждаются расхождения с другими школами и авторство трактата приписывается Тиссе Моггалипутте, который был главой третьего собора (середина 3 в. до н.э.)


Ну, если были расхождения с другими школами, значит были и другие школы. 

Что-то мне подсказывает, что длительность существования буддийских школ связана не с близостью к "первоначальному учению", а с социально-экономической ситуацией в регионах и близостью к власти. Т.е. "ортодоксальная" тхеравада получила распространение в юго-восточной азии, а более гибкая махаяна ушла в более динамично развивающиеся страны севера.

----------


## Huandi

> Я ошибаюсь или махаяну считают наследницей махасангхиков?


В основном, не считают. Можно заметить возникновение некоторых идей в ранних школах, более полно проявившихся в более поздних - и только.

----------


## sergey

Я так понимаю, что вопрос был о том, почему тхеравадины считают, что их сутры старше, чем махаянские?



> Я ошибаюсь или махаяну считают наследницей махасангхиков?


Насколько я понимаю, учение тхеравады не претерпело сильных изменений с самого начала возникновения школы. Махасангхика видимо, как пишут, была школой, в которой можно искать (или найти) корни махаяны, но учение махаяны сформировалось позже. По-моему это если не общепринятая, то широко распространенная точка зрения. Асанга, Нагарджуна, Ашвагхоша жили в первых веках н.э. И в статье по вашей ссылке есть слова "Многое из сказанного позволяет согласиться с теми буддологами, которые видят в махасангхике *переходную ступень* от классического буддизма к буддизму махаяны." (выделение жирным мое - sergey)




> Опять же, то что они становятся известны (фиксируются по крайней мере) не значит, что они взялись неожиданно и ниоткуда.


Так же и в отношении сутр. Считается, что эти сутры появились примерно в первые века н.э. Торчинов в статье, на которую я дал ссылку, пишет об этом. До этого они неизвестны. Сутты же тхеравады прослеживаются до времени жизни Будды.




> Ну, если были расхождения с другими школами, значит были и другие школы.


Так это ..., известно, что были. 18 ранних школ (в трактовке махаяны - 18 школ хинаяны). ))

----------


## Топпер

> Считается, что передача дзен ведется непосредственно от Будды Шакьямуни


Так считают все школы, в общем то.

И Махаяна и Тхеравада согласны, что на Превом Соборе разногласий не было. Значит Канон был единым. Далее нужно смотреть, кто внёс коррективы. Кто привносит нечто новое, тот и отвечает за возможные конфликты на этой почве.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> Так же и в отношении сутр. Считается, что эти сутры появились примерно в первые века н.э. Торчинов в статье, на которую я дал ссылку, пишет об этом. До этого они неизвестны.


Первая праджня-парамита сутра датируется 1 в. до н.э. (из той же статьи). 




> Сутты же тхеравады прослеживаются до времени жизни Будды.


Хотелось бы подробнее, о чем собственно и прошу.

----------


## sergey

Из каких-то твердых доказательств припоминаю надписи, высеченные на камне (куда уж тверже) при Ашоке. Это - 3 в. до н.э. Ну а так, если не вникать, то просто по упоминаниям. Нигде не говорится, что сутты тхеравады возникли тогда-то и тогда-то. А про сутры махаяны это пишут. Я думаю, Ассаджи на своем форуме вам сможет дать ссылки на какие-нибудь исторические работы в интернете. А м.б. и здесь на БФ такие ссылки где-нибудь есть.
Я знаю только, что в тхераваде есть ряд текстов в каноне, которые считаются буддологами более поздними, например Буддавамса.
Вот здесь, в статье Гейгера, есть кое-что:
http://www.dhamma.ru/paali/geiger/geiger_ch1.html

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> Так считают все школы, в общем то.


Именно поэтому хотелось бы послушать ученых, а не верующих. А так я верю в три поворота.  :Smilie: 




> И Махаяна и Тхеравада согласны, что на Превом Соборе разногласий не было. Значит Канон был единым. Далее нужно смотреть, кто внёс коррективы. Кто привносит нечто новое, тот и отвечает за возможные конфликты на этой почве.


А был ли именно "канон"? Или нечто менее каноничное? Я слышал о том, что устная передача считается по каким-то причинам надежнее передачи на материальных носителях, но я сомневаюсь, если честно.

----------


## Топпер

> А был ли именно "канон"? Или нечто менее каноничное? Я слышал о том, что устная передача считается по каким-то причинам надежнее передачи на материальных носителях, но я сомневаюсь, если честно.


Наличие Канона, по моему, не отрицает ни Махаяна ни Тхеравада. Разве Махаяна где-либо, когда-либо говорила, что Палийский Канон - не слово Будды?

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Поляков

> Наличие Канона, по моему, не отрицает ни Махаяна ни Тхеравада. Разве Махаяна где-либо, когда-либо говорила, что Палийский Канон - не слово Будды?


Я здесь не ради холивара махаяна vs тхеравада. Мне самому по себе интересно насколько "Так я слышал" (одинаково что в тхеравадинских, что в махаянских сутрах) соответствует тому что говорилось.

----------


## Топпер

> Мне самому по себе интересно насколько "Так я слышал" (одинаково что в тхеравадинских, что в махаянских сутрах) соответствует тому что говорилось.


Сложный вопрос. я же не зря написал, что ответ будет несоклько разным в зависимости от того с какой позиции мы смотрим: буддолога или буддиста.

Найти некий протоканон, поисками которого заняты буддологи, вряд ли будет возможно. Всё, что мы имеем - это две параллельные линии отличающихся сутр и сутт. Одна из них письменно зафиксированна раньше. *Это факт*. Реальное же происхождение вряд ли возможно будет датировать со 100% точностью. Но здесь стоит принимать во внимание второй аспект, который  я уже озвучил выше: это согласие или несогласие самих буддийских традиций с теми или иными сутрами и суттами.
Согласие означает, что все традиции относят тот или иной корпус текстов к первоначальной доктрине. Несогласие говорит о более поздних вставках.

----------


## Huandi

Сравнивать имело бы смысл только китайский и палийский каноны. Но по китайскому вообще мало что сделано (переведено), как я понимаю.

----------


## Zom

> Найти некий протоканон, поисками которого заняты буддологи, вряд ли будет возможно.


Из того что я читал ... Буддологи этого не найдут, покуда машину времени не изобретут или не откопают древнюю библиотеку с историческими очерками, обзорами, подробностями и т.д. -)

Что они делают в вопросе выяснения прото-канона - так это пытаются узреть где в Палийский Канон "вставили" поздние вставки. Однако очень мало мест где утверждается, что вот это точно вставка, а вот это очень очень древний первоначальный текст. В основном полная неопределенность -)

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> Что они делают в вопросе выяснения прото-канона - так это пытаются узреть где в Палийский Канон "вставили" поздние вставки. Однако очень мало мест где утверждается, что вот это точно вставка, а вот это очень очень древний первоначальный текст. В основном полная неопределенность -)


Более того, даже эта работа по вытаскиванию поздних вставок делается весьма субективно. Критерий: "если другой слог, значит более поздняя вставка" не всегда достаточен. Все построения носят вероятностный характер. 
А когда на фундаменте из вероятности начинают строить вероятностные стены, а на них крышу, вероятность, что крыша окажется реальной, а не виртуальной - не велика.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Huandi

Критика научной методологии также является наукой, и ей даже занимаются профессионально  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

И опять же, с долей вероятности.

В итоге мы опять придём к вопросу веры: для чего работают буддологи? Для зарплаты и научных знаний - понятно. А, что буддисты из этого получат? Как совместят свою практику в одной из школ с возможным вариантом, который скажет о том, что Будда вообще учил не тому?

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Huandi

> В итоге мы опять придём к вопросу веры: для чего работают буддологи? Для зарплаты и научных знаний - понятно. А, что буддисты из этого получат? Как совместят свою практику в одной из школ с возможным вариантом, который скажет о том, что Будда вообще учил не тому?


Буддисты, как минимум, получат качественные переводы и исследования текстов. Вера же в буддизме, как я уже неоднократно говорил, применима только к основным доктринальным положениям. Мало того - она  нужна только если нет достаточного понимания (знания). Во все остальное буддисты верить никогда не стремились, и не прибегали к тезису "я просто в это верю", а основывались на логике. Спорили, убеждали друг друга, делали выводы. Верное умозаключение - вид познания.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Испуганный человек вздрагивает до того, как успел проявить свою волю - и по этому поводу мне вспоминается такое место в каноне. Есть сутта о том, как Будда чихнул во время своей проповеди, и, как я подозреваю, это его раздосадовало (Vinaya Cullavagga 5 33). Если бы он полностью контролировал все свои рефлексы, то, несмотря на зуд в носу, он бы не чихнул.


Прошу прощения, что поднимаю вопрос снова.

Вы верно говорите, что "испуганные человек вздрагивает до того, как успел проявить свою волю". Это связано с тем, что причиной испуга является невнимательность человека, неосознанность, неожиданность. 
Дело не в контроле рефлексов, и об этом уже неоднократно говорили. Дело в том, что рефлексы - это "самодеятельность" нервных узлов, оставленных без внимания, "на автомате", как сторожевые солдатики. Рефлексы же можно нарабатывать разные - можно тревожные, можно спокойные. Можно нарабатывать реакции сопротивления, можно нарабатывать реакции принятия. Можно нарабатывать фильтры чувствительности, а можно нарабатывать свободу и непривязанность восприятия.

Одним из результатов медитации является устранение неосознаваемых реакций и рефлексов тела. Осознание того, как тело реагирует.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> В итоге мы опять придём к вопросу веры: для чего работают буддологи? Для зарплаты и научных знаний - понятно. А, что буддисты из этого получат?


Извините, но думаю, что зарплата буддологов - копейки. Они занимаются научной деятельностью, потому как им это нравится. В процессе оттачивая ум, да и получая знания об области исследования. 



> Как совместят свою практику в одной из школ с возможным вариантом, который скажет о том, что Будда вообще учил не тому?


Будут применять свою "думалку", которая подскажет, чему следовать и во что верить.

----------


## Поляков

> Сложный вопрос. я же не зря написал, что ответ будет несоклько разным в зависимости от того с какой позиции мы смотрим: буддолога или буддиста.


Топпер, вы оказались правы. После небольшого ознакомления с темой могу сказать, что дело это не только сложное, но и бессмысленное. Для ученого открытие прото-канона это, конечно, сенсация. А для буддиста - ничто.

----------


## Топпер

> Во все остальное буддисты верить никогда не стремились, и не прибегали к тезису "я просто в это верю", а основывались на логике. Спорили, убеждали друг друга, делали выводы. Верное умозаключение - вид познания.


Для примера, попробуйте логически однозначно доказать "одушевлённость" других людей.



> Будут применять свою "думалку", которая подскажет, чему следовать и во что верить.


Опять же, по собственному субъективному пониманию.

----------


## Huandi

> Для примера, попробуйте логически однозначно доказать "одушевлённость" других людей.


Что такое "однозначно"? Правильная логика подразумевает цель, для которой нечто доказывается или опровергается. Если есть некая ложная позиция, мешающая следованию верному учению, то ее можно опровергнуть. Если этой позиции, имеющей хоть сколько-нибудь существенное влияние, нет, то и опровергать\доказывать нечего. Дхармакирти доказал, что его система в этом вопросе нисколько не более противоречива, чем любого реалиста (тхеравада есть вид реализма) - реалисту чужая одушевленность тоже не дана прямо, а лишь через умозаключение. Этого достаточно, чтобы снять претензии.

----------


## Fritz

А разве чужая одушевлённость не воспринимается органами чувств?

----------


## Huandi

> А разве чужая одушевлённость не воспринимается органами чувств?


Конечно нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

Было бы интересно послушать логические рассуждения о собственной "одушевленности"  :Smilie: 
Чудесный вопрос: обладает ли собака Природой Будды?
Обладает ли стакан стеклодувом  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Что такое "однозначно"? Правильная логика подразумевает цель, для которой нечто доказывается или опровергается. Если есть некая ложная позиция, мешающая следованию верному учению, то ее можно опровергнуть. Если этой позиции, имеющей хоть сколько-нибудь существенное влияние, нет, то и опровергать\доказывать нечего. Дхармакирти доказал, что его система в этом вопросе нисколько не более противоречива, чем любого реалиста (тхеравада есть вид реализма) - реалисту чужая одушевленность тоже не дана прямо, а лишь через умозаключение. Этого достаточно, чтобы снять претензии.


У меня не сложилось впечатление, что Дхармакирти что-то доказал. 
Хотя этот вопрос выходит за рамки темы.

----------


## Huandi

> У меня не сложилось впечатление, что Дхармакирти что-то доказал.


"Да не согласен я. - С кем? С энгельсом или с каутским? - С обоими" (с)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Что такое "однозначно"? Правильная логика подразумевает цель, для которой нечто доказывается или опровергается. Если есть некая ложная позиция, мешающая следованию верному учению, то ее можно опровергнуть. Если этой позиции, имеющей хоть сколько-нибудь существенное влияние, нет, то и опровергать\доказывать нечего. Дхармакирти доказал, что его система в этом вопросе нисколько не более противоречива, чем любого реалиста *(тхеравада есть вид реализма)* - реалисту чужая одушевленность тоже не дана прямо, а лишь через умозаключение. Этого достаточно, чтобы снять претензии.


Подскажите, пожалуйста, на каком основании тхеравада относится к виду реализма?

----------


## Huandi

Анализируя отношения ко взглядам прочих школ, можно уверенно отнести тхеравадинов к реалистам, как и большинство "ранних школ". http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/71/.../1007129a1.htm

----------


## Топпер

Да, Тхеравада, действительно ближе других школ к реализму.

----------

Кайто Накамура (14.09.2016)

----------


## matoos

> Было бы интересно послушать логические рассуждения о собственной "одушевленности" 
> Чудесный вопрос: обладает ли собака Природой Будды?
> Обладает ли стакан стеклодувом


бтр лучший

----------


## Huandi

> Да, Тхеравада, действительно ближе других школ к реализму.


Из активно существующих на данный момент. А так-то, самые реалисты это конечно вайбхашики (не полностью мертвая школа, кстати).

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Да, Тхеравада, действительно ближе других школ к реализму.


Где можно узнать, в чем именно? Если можете, напишите вкратце, пожалуйста. Я понимаю (и от того - принимаю) позицию мадхьямиков, но сомневаюсь, чтобы они знали (и понимали) больше чем Будда.

----------


## Huandi

Прошу обратить внимание на значение философского термина "реализм". Вдруг кто-нибудь путает с другими значениями слова?

----------


## Топпер

> Где можно узнать, в чем именно? Если можете, напишите вкратце, пожалуйста. Я понимаю (и от того - принимаю) позицию мадхьямиков, но сомневаюсь, чтобы они знали (и понимали) больше чем Будда.


Это сложно вкратце написать.
Пожалуй, можно указать на то, что дхаммы - реально существующие формации, в отличие от Мадхъямаки, где они понимаются, скорее, номинально.
Плюс, несведение проявлений многообразия мира только к действию закона каммы. Будда говорил о пяти законах управляющих миром (это обсуждается в соседних тредах). Соответственно, мы не можемо отрицать некую независимость мира от познающего живого существа. Хотя познать мир в себе, конечно же, не можем.

----------

Кайто Накамура (14.09.2016)

----------


## Huandi

> мы не можем отрицать некую независимость мира от познающего живого существа.


Это не реализм, а просто разумный взгляд. Фактически, обратного вообще никто не утверждает. Даже конченые субъективные идеалисты, навроде Беркли, вводят в систему некое объяснение для этого - в случае с Беркли это сознание Бога, где хранятся внешние для человека вещи (для Индии что-то пример в голову не приходит). Прасангики признают реальность внешнего на уровне мирской истины, а на уровне абсолютной этот вопрос скорее снимается, чем решается в пользу "солипсизма". У йогачар еще круче, но это уже будет оффтопик. Надо понимать, что "все феноменальное дано только в познании (все дхармы есть только ум)" совершенно нетождественно даже субъективному идеализму (хотя может и быть им), а уж метафизическому солипсизму и подавно. "Номинализм" не означает автоматически "субъективизм".

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Пожалуй, можно указать на то, что дхаммы - реально существующие формации, в отличие от Мадхъямаки, где они понимаются, скорее, номинально.


Если я правильно понял мадхъямаку, то дхармы и там вполне реальная вещь, однако они пустые, как и всё обусловленное и взаимозависимое. Но все же реальные в том плане, что превосходно функционируют. Если признать дхармы нереальными, то придется признать нереальным и отсутсвие самости с его неотъемлемым "свойством-порождением" - обусловленным взаимовозникновением. Но кто же скажет, что обусловленного возникновения нет?

Кстати, прочитав книгу по Теории Струн (и квантовой физике вообще), еще больше удивляюсь, как все в современной теоретической физике сходится с буддийским объяснением материи. Собственно, сами неделимые "струны", представляющие из себя не частицу, но вибрацию, превосходно подходят на роль дхарм. Они вполне реальны, но непостоянны в том плане, что их частота вибрации может быть разной, предавая образованной такой вибрацией "частице" те или иные свойства. Кстати, фильм документальный в сети видел. Кому интересно, можно найти ссылку.

----------


## Solano

Вообще-то, чтобы прояснить отношение Теравады к другим школам Буддизма стоит обратить внимание на Каттха Ваттху - в Абхидхамме эта книга представляет собой тысячу стихов и, соответственно, тысячу теоретических положений, пятсот из которых ортодоксально Теравадинские, а пятсот - прочие... По каждому положению, Дост. Тера Моггалипуттатисса (как говорят - совершенный Арахант) дал развёрнутый комментарий и на Третьем Соборе эти положения были зачитаны для включения в Абхидхамму. Если сопоставить теоретические положения прочих школ Буддизма с тем, что есть в этом трактате, то всё станет ясно.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (21.11.2008)

----------


## Ассаджи

О взаимопонимании и сотрудничестве представителей разных школ :Smilie:

----------

Ридонлиев (23.12.2013)

----------

